# Aiming for Eggscellence



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Okay people, my last journal was getting too long. And carbs are not back anymore.. Well, as of tomorrow that is.. 
Have been having a cold with a sucky throat and coughs that almost turned my lungs upside down. And yes, carbs and sugar have been in my diet. While Justin (Eggs) were here I ate like crap for ten days .
Tomorrow it's time for that to change. Will go back to the gym and diet will be on program.

Diet will be as it was before Justin came here, which is high protein, moderate fat and lower carbs. The macros will change a bit daily though, with some higher carb days with lower fat. 

Training split:
Mon: Shoulders, Abs
Tues: Legs
Wed: Cardio only
Thurs: Back, Biceps
Fri: Chest, Triceps
Sat: Cardio only
Sun: Rest

The days may change and be rotated, but this is the planned split. May add a 5th day for additional weight training.
The amount of cardio will probably vary, but am aiming for at least 4 days of some type of morning cardio weekly. Will do spinning and different cardio classes PM as well.

So, tomorrow is the day!  Think I'm going down to have a last piece of bread now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> So, tomorrow is the day!  Think I'm going down to have a last piece of bread now!



hmm..the proverbial 'Last Meal'


Will be watching!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Monday 28th of July:

Okay, I'm back to my former healthy self! 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 Grapegruit

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
7 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
15 almonds

Okay, HAVE to bring another fat source tomorrow!! 

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 small apple
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp Flax
Yeay, bought a new bottle of flax today 

TOTALS:
1579cals
215g protein 56%
38g carbs 10%
58g fat 34%


Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
Superset x4 with:
- Laterial raises
- Front raises
- Reverese Pec deck

- Leg up crunches
- Oblique crunches.

Was supposed to do 4 sets more on each muscle group, but I got troubles breating and coughed like crazy.. 

*Cardio:
-AM: 60 min powerwalk
-PM: 15 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Cold is not completely gone, still coughing and sounding like a crow. If I was one of my clients, I'd advise myself a couple of days more of resting, but I'm so sick of resting I won't. Shoulders and abs tonight


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Quote from my old journal:



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> hehe heh, jenny....
> you are funny!
> I was actually wondering if he got anything of that message, or you made contact w/ him somehow?



Haha, well, I don't know, I tried putting my SIM (that's what we call that tiny card with all the cell- memory and stuff) card in all of my sister's old cell phones and got a few messages. When I was about to read them the phone died, no battery. As I put the card in my own phone there were no new messages, so if I got any, they are now stored on the no good phone in one of my sisters closets..  So, no, I don't know


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Damnit, my voice is all screwed up..  Have been eating some sugar free strong mint things to make it better. I'm answering the phone and don't want to scare off customers


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Jenny! Awesome new journal!!  I love the journal name  Your toooo cute!!!
Good luck honey!

I hope you start feeling better soon!! You have what I had 3 wks ago.. my cough stayed for 3 weeks.. I sounded horrrrrrible!!!!! Yuk!!
GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you hon! 
I like the name too, quite catchy  

Ack, I hope my cold won't stay for that long.. 

Thank you so much for caring


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny I loe this journal so full of smilie faces!!!!  I am sure they aren't scared of you, I am scared though, doing hydrostatic weighing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a reality check if I have ever had one, so scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

beware water bf% are alot higher then you expect. i tested at 18% 10 weeks out and still got down to 10%. 

jenny i cant wait to meet you and you can bring me some of this kasella your always chattin about 
p.s your raspy voice probably sounds sexy.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

What is kasella????  I am expecting about 20%.  And if I am higher then that..................


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Jenny I loe this journal so full of smilie faces!!!!  I am sure they aren't scared of you, I am scared though, doing hydrostatic weighing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a reality check if I have ever had one, so scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha, don't be scared Pam, I'm sure it will be just fab! I'm not sure how accurate they are, we don't have those kind of things here in Sweden


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

It is more accurate then those dang pinch fold tests, last time I had one of those they told me 26%  LOL  That is when you startcrying, but thanks to J we will be rocking and rolling now    And with one less job and no school for a bit I can rest and have more fun    Like a bachelorette party this weekend!!!!!!!!!  And two weddings!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

And I need to be a major whore today cause I want to break 1000 posts today!!!!!  LOL  If I keep this up, that will mean I can break 6000 in a year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> jenny i cant wait to meet you and you can bring me some of this kasella your always chattin about
> p.s your raspy voice probably sounds sexy.



It's called Kesella..  It isn't that good really.. Well, it can be if I want to.. I used to put cinnamon, sweetner and apple in it, or some other flavouring.. Nowadays I just eat it straight from the box though, to much fuss to flavour it 
As I progress in this cut I might have to take it out due to the lactose (however small amout that is), but I'll use that as a tweak.. 
Haha, yah, I'm so sexeee..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

this weekend will be fun for you ss.
i dont think that the test will show over 20% to be honest. 
water bf% tests are VERY accurate. actually the most accurate you can get because it also measures your internal fat (around organs etc.)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

ss you whore  you can do it put your butt into it 

i still want you under me though


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

ok good,   Man I am HYPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> It is more accurate then those dang pinch fold tests, last time I had one of those they told me 26%  LOL  That is when you startcrying, but thanks to J we will be rocking and rolling now    And with one less job and no school for a bit I can rest and have more fun    Like a bachelorette party this weekend!!!!!!!!!  And two weddings!!



From your last pics I would think you were lower than 26! Definitly! Can't wait for the new pics tonight  

ooooh, weddings and bachlorette parties!! Will you bring your own food?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

He he I don' d will mind, he might wanna watch that though  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> And I need to be a major whore today cause I want to break 1000 posts today!!!!!  LOL  If I keep this up, that will mean I can break 6000 in a year!!!!!!!!!



 You are such a WHORE!! You're even PLANNING your whoring..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

We are going out to dinner first so we don't make the bride drink on a empty tummy so I will have a salad and then I am driving so no drinks for me and i will eat when I get home as I wait to pick up my drunk boyfriend from the bachelor party  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Well I got to catch up to everyone else around here yah know  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you hon!
> I like the name too, quite catchy
> 
> ...



Your welcome sweetie!!
I doubt your cough will stay that long..mine finally went away when I got on cough medicine


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

U girls crack me up!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I am glad we can keep you company Jenny!!!!!  Hey if it makes you feel better no one stays at work as long as me so by the end of work I am BORED OUT OF MY MIND!!!!!  Since I am in the farthest away time zone  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

ohh you poor thing SS!!

Okay I gotta get some work done...lol..my work is starting to stack up.. ugggggg


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

SS I bet you hit your 1000 mark in the next 2 hrs.!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Got mail (old fashion mail) from Justin today!!  Makes me miss him even more though..  Sucks not being able to talk to him.. 
But I'll survive.. He'll be back soon


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

ok nine more posts!!!!  wish me luck!!!!  so if you get random posts i just had to


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

You suck Pam  Here I am telling you all what's in my heart and you keep talking about your damn post whoring..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey I am hyper and been talking to darren, oh sorry shouldn't tell you that, but am excited he gets her in Three days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok hun tell me everything, are you going to be ok?  What is he doing in canada???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Aww, Darren's coming home!  That's great sweetie! How long has he been gone? 

Haha, I was just kidding  I will be okay, I just miss him a lot. He's in Canada with his family hiking, canoeing and stuff. No internet or phone there  Sucks not being able to see each other more than we're able to, but it's even worse not being able to talk at all! 
I'm okay though


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

He actually doeasn't live here, he lives in California, so we only get to see each other for like 4-5 days at a time every 2-4 weeks and this time it has been over 4 weeks so I am ready to just cry if I don't see him soon


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

you two are so cute. remind me to post fat lip stories when i get a bf   you two are making me feel lonely over here  jenny needs a hug too


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny can have a hug, a kiss, a pinch, a bite, whatever her little heart wants


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks  i will take them all...to go please


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

and from who are you thinking you want them from, do I need to go find nine  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

from you and nine and fireman and mayo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

WHORE.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

yeah I will get on the phone and start coordinating


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

HEY TWO MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

ONE MORE!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

Whore whore whore whore whore whore


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I am trying to match your whore staus


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

never


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I can only dream right


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Got mail (old fashion mail) from Justin today!!  Makes me miss him even more though..  Sucks not being able to talk to him..
> But I'll survive.. He'll be back soon




Yeah!! Thats sooo sweet of him to send you Oldfashioned Mail..thats the best!!! I got a card from Butterfly in the mail on saturday and I was soooo excited!!!

I know you miss him honey...I'm sorry!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Whores, you are only allowed to whore a page a day, or my journal will be 100 pages in no time..  

Jenny, I'm lonely too ya know.. But I've got a little project going on right now which helps.. 

Stace, I know, he's the sweetest. He sent me a shirt and stuff a few months back too! 
Aww, that's so sweet of Butterfly! 
Thank you 

Okay girls, I'm off to bed!
Night!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Night Jennyu sleep well


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

night babe


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)

Man!!! Sure is alot of estrogen flying in here! Whoring and crying! 
(DG makes a run for it!!)


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmmmmmm?? Pam's a whore! LMAO!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

oh i have to do it somewhere  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny thats soo sweet of him to send you stuff!!! He is a great guy!! With a Great girl!!!  

hope you feel better tomorrow honey!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Jenny!

I'm so glad you and Justin were able to get together!  Very sweet!!!!  

Take Care and I'm sure he'll be back soon from Canada....   

Are you coming here for a visit next?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Morning Jenny-  I am stting on the phone talking to Darren and thinking you should be getting up and going to work soon so I had to say hello before I crawl into bed     Hope you had a good sleep and have a good morning.

XOXOPam


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Dg, yah, we need some testosterone here I think! 

Stace, I know, I know , it just sucks that we can't be together all the time right now, but I guess life isn't always perfect like that..

lina, HEY!!   So glad to see you in here!  You should look in my old journal "Carbs are back" there's a bunch of pics and stuff from Justin's stay.. Yep, I'll probably go visit him next, but that won't be all too soon I think.. 

Aww, Pam, thank you!  I did sleep pretty good, but woke up with super puffy eyes  thank god for that Lancome creme I've got.. I would walk around looking like a monster if it wasn't for that..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Tuesday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1dl oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
10 almonds
Forgot the flax I bought yesterday.. 

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
13 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 small apple

Meal 6:
40g whey
2 tsp flax

TOTALS:
1578cals
214g protein 56%
49g carbs 13%
53g fat 31%

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs!
- Leg press: 4x8, 330pounds
- Smith squats: 4x8-12, bar+60pounds
- Leg extentsions: 4x8, 90pounds
- Leg curls: 4x8-10, 25pounds 

It so much more fun to write the weight in pounds rather than in kilos 

*Cardio:
- PM: 30 min powerwalk
Okay, the first km was more like "put the legs in front of each other without falling over"


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Jenny, Justin is one lucky guy! Now, suck it up! j/k  Absence will make it better when you see him again!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Aww, Dg, thank you so much!  That was really sweet! 

I'm suckin' it up damnit.. 

Good to see you in here again!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, I'm off to the gym!  

LEGS today, my thermo just kicked in, so I think it'll be a good workout 

Talk to you all later, hope you're enjoying work


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Had a great leg workout today! I loved it! 

Going to bed now, nighty night!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Wha? No whoring in my journal??  I'm shocked!! 

Ack, another morning at work. Feels pretty good today though.. would prefer to be out in the sun, but making money while surfing (and yah, I DO actually work some too  ), is not too bad either


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Wednesday 30th of July (the summer is almost over  ):

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
250g kesella
2 tsp flax
yeay, I remembered to bring my flax  

Meal 3:
150g salmon 
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
2 tsp flax
1 small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1 tbsp grapeseed oil

TOTALS:
1505cals
193g protein 52%
35g carbs 9%
62g fat 38%

Cals a lil' low again today 

Workouts: 
*Weights: Back & biceps
- Lat pulldowns, wide grip: 4x7-8, 100lbs
- Lat pulldowns, close grip: 4x7-8, 85lbs
- Seated rows: 4x8, 105lbs

- Preacher curls: 4x8, bar+ 10lbs
- Barbell curls: 4x8-10, bar
- Cable X curls: 4x8, 30lbs (both)

- Back extensions: 4x8-10 ,10lbs

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 30 min powewalk
Well, as much power as I could manage to with my poor legs


----------



## Dero (Jul 29, 2003)

EH!!!!!!!!!!Hold on DA SUMMER IS JUST STARTING!!!
At least for me it is...
Guess I'll have to do some whoring  on my own...
Jenny how are things?
I'm enjoying life immensly,da vacations are upon me!!!
Biking,ummm more biking,
Oh look what I saw yesterday on my ride!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Dero! 

Well, July is almost over and that's my favorite summer month..

Things are good, the sun is shining and I'm feeling really good today.. Had a great powerwalk this morning, even though my legs are SORE 
I'm happy to hear that you're doing good! And those bike rides do sound good! Need some of that too, I've got a really good mountainbike actually. Might go out to the woods with it soon, just need to really get rid of my cold first. 

Aww, Bambi is so cute!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

hey baby j 
morning/good evening to you


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

baby j?  That is so funny! 

Thank you, it's 2:25PM here  Morning to ya! Morning cardio today? 

Btw, I've been whoring in a swedish training forum all day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Wha? No whoring in my journal??  I'm shocked!!


somebody call?

G'day to you, Jenny!
Consider this thread/journal marked for being widley whorred in!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> baby j?  That is so funny!
> 
> Thank you, it's 2:25PM here  Morning to ya! Morning cardio today?
> ...



no thank heavens morning cardio is DONE til next year. I do have to attempt to do legs this evening and have no idea how thats gonna work  living on chicken and cucs all day


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> somebody call?
> 
> G'day to you, Jenny!
> Consider this thread/journal marked for being widley whorred in!



Hey buddy! 
Haha, not too much though..  I want to be able to find my diet and workouts


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

that doesn't sound too bad...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no thank heavens morning cardio is DONE til next year. I do have to attempt to do legs this evening and have no idea how thats gonna work  living on chicken and cucs all day



Aww, sweetie! I can imagine how hard that is, but you can do it!! Think about all the donuts you'll be having in a few days!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

yeah...I will start a new jounral in a couple weeks...pretty much jeep it just food and workouts....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I know, they get too long to fast.. 

so take it easy 
Although, I love having you all here..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Holy cow you guys have been busy this morning all ready whoring it up  LOL  Morning Jenny, Burner, Dero, and of course my hottie J'Bo.

Oh yeah and Jenny you are a super hottie too


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

Can I be in the middle?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Holy cow you guys have been busy this morning all ready whoring it up  LOL  Morning Jenny, Burner, Dero, and of course my hottie J'Bo.
> 
> Oh yeah and Jenny you are a super hottie too



Haha, thank you Pam 

I know, the whoring begins early in my part of the world..

Now time for coffee breaky, see you guys soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Holy cow you guys have been busy this morning all ready whoring it up  LOL  Morning Jenny, Burner, Dero, and of course my hottie J'Bo.
> 
> Oh yeah and Jenny you are a super hottie too



just trying to jump you..er..get a jump onto you...er I mean...get head from ...damn!
G'moring, ss!

Just trying to keep my post count higher than you! (whew! those play on words..I'll tell ya!)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Ha ha burner, i know where your mind is this morning  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

(ppssst...ss..)
I'm a man...my mind is ALWAYS there....
you know us simple creatures...either thinking of food..or sex...or combining the two together....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

and boobs don't forget the boobs  LOL  Hey I have no room to talk my mind is always there too  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> and boobs don't forget the boobs  LOL  Hey I have no room to talk my mind is always there too  LOL


um..that would fall under the catagory of sex...sweetie!
Just a sub catagory!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

no i think for some guys it is a categorie of its own  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I need to start a "Jenny's journal- the chat version"


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Can I be in the middle?



Sure dg, as long as you remembered your shower this morning..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we all do, brand new journal on sunday and I am at almost five pages  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I think we all do, brand new journal on sunday and I am at almost five pages  LOL


heh heh..how much of it is posting workouts?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Let's start a new whore thread in the Open chat section instead! I'm on it!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19750


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm in it!


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Need some of that too, I've got a really good mountainbike actually. Might go out to the woods with it soon, just need to really get rid of my cold first.


Hej Jenny!!!!
Let me guess,a Specialized...I think that is a favorite for you  Sweedish type people!!!  
Still have that cold,C'mon gurl lose it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

hey dero-
you like jamis? I saw one on sale, decent components, full suspension on sale for 500.00.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Another day coming to an end.
Came home at 8:00 PM today.. Just gym and work.. Can't wait til the weekend arrives, I need to be social!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

whatcha gonna do?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok just back from toes and eyebrows am eating then off to get hair done


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

sounds like an interesting workout you have there, ss..very progressive..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Thursday 31st:
A bit higher in carbs today

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 small apple

Meal 2:
250g kesella
2 tsp flax
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
2 tsp flax
1 small apple

Workouts:
*Weights: REST, don't wanna though 
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Soreness in legs is better today.. Back and biceps are sore from yesterdays workout.. I like it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

Morning beautiful


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

hello and good morning     OMG just spend $350 shopping yesterday


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

What did you get? I love those shopping days until i look at all the receipts. This is what i got last weekend:

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/lasenza-ca/30146-0164.html 

and this

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/lasenza-ca/30149-0025.html


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Morning girls!! I'm so glad you're here!  Whores hangout!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> What did you get? I love those shopping days until i look at all the receipts. This is what i got last weekend:
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/lasenza-ca/30146-0164.html
> ...


You gonna model them for us??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Dg, get your ass in whores hangout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

morning ladies!
DG!

hmmm...no matching panties, J'bo?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh I am so sad they don't have online the underwear I got, but the are cute boy cut with lace and a ruffle edge. Then I bought two new dresses, two shrits and two pairs of pants at the limited  LOL    I LOVE SHOPPING


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I was looking at new Corvettes last night....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Whore hangout please  You can tell all about your 'vette there..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

ss was talkniog about shopping for underwear here...you discriminating against my manly window shopping, miss?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

no..  now stop whoring in my journal..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You gonna model them for us??



they are for the shoot so i geuss that would mean YES.

Sorry jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, put that sad face away J'bo, some whoring is allowed in here


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Friday  1st of August!

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
cucumber

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple
2 tsp flax

Meal 3:
3oz salmon
2oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
2 tiny apples
2 tsp flax

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1dl (about 0.4 cup) oatmeal
4 almonds

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
10 almonds

TOTALS:
1729cals
199g protein 48%
73g carbs 17%
65g fat 35%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & triceps
- Dumbell benchpress: 3x8, 33lbs (per dmbl)
- Incline benchpress: 3x8, 33lbs (p. dbl)
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-10, 30lbs
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8, 40lbs

- Tricep pushdowns: 4x8, 44lbs
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8, 28lbs
- Bench dips: 3x10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45min biking to work (sweaty!! )
- PM: 45min biking from work


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm really hungry today!!!  I know this is a good thing though..
Sore in back and biceps too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

Holy great food logs Jenny....your gonna be ripped! 
Make sure we see some after pics. 
I am just whoring a bit before i get my makeup done.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank you my dear hottie! 
I think I might need to slow down a little.. I have a lot of time ya know..   Maybe add some more carbs.. or maybe just cals over all.. what do you think?

Heck, don't answer that, you're not supposed to talk about boring stuff like that today!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

No way babe this is my passion.
When is your goal date?
I do think that some slow burning carbs would be good.
Oatmeal or Brown rice perhaps in the morning at least.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Passion it is, I think that's why most of us are here! 

I usually eat either oatmeal, grapefruit or apple in the morning.

Don't know the goal date yet..  sometime in november-december maybe.. I hope..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

Well i would also add about 1/2 cup of brown rice or 4oz of yams at lunch.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Okay, so maybe 60-75g ?
We so don't have yams in Sweden though!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

How about sweet potatos?
More like 113g.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Over a 100g of carbs  Then I'll lower fat for sure!

Nope, no sweet potatoes here either.. some places have imported ones for a lot of $$$, but that's nothing I'm able to have in a daily diet. I like brown rice though


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

good.
well i used an online conversion chart.
if your eating brown rice make it about 1/3 cup.
going to shower. will chat once i am squeeky clean.
gotta pull myself together.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, go clean your dirty self! 
And remember,

YOU ROCK  !!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

Yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing!
Yams are when you cook sweet potatoes(like at thanksgiving) and they are candied(sugar syrup). Man are they good!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, we don't have any of them here.,


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

J'Bo, what about lentils/legumes for her.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing!
> Yams are when you cook sweet potatoes(like at thanksgiving) and they are candied(sugar syrup). Man are they good!



anyone that cooks knows that yams and sweet potatos are definately NOT the same thing....so check your sources before you type....it is a common mistake people make though


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> J'Bo, what about lentils/legumes for her.



Good idea  Maybe you could suggest portions cause i dont use lentils that often.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

HERE DG http://www.boston.com/globe/search/stories/health/how_and_why/112095.htm


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> HERE DG http://www.boston.com/globe/search/stories/health/how_and_why/112095.htm



 good job J!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

most people dont know...maybe i should post a thread on it...even a chef i know wasnt aware  yams are higher in sugar but sweet potatoes are SWEET.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> J'Bo, what about lentils/legumes for her.



If that is what I think it is (need to double check my dictionary ), then that's a thing I'd be willing to try.. 

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

How many carb g would you suggest I'd eat in fruits?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Beans 

My favorite are kidney beans 

I would suggest 3/4 C. per meal


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks, that's what I thought!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Now what about fruits? And when I say fruits I mean good fruit!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2003)

Saturday 2nd of August:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup of oatmeal

Meal 2:
40g whey
15 almonds
1 glass of milk

Meal 3:
4 oz salmon
1 peach
1 green banana
veggies

Tonight will be cheat meal. Birthday party for my best friend 

Workouts:
*Weights: Calves and abs
- Standing calf press: 4x8, 200lbs
- Seated calf press: 4x8,70lbs

- Regular crunch: 4x10-15
- Oblique crunch: 4x10-15
- Leg up crunch: 4x10-15
*cardio:
- 20 min biking


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2003)

I love your journal name...very clever


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2003)

Thank you Buff  I like it too! 

Good to see you in here!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2003)

today I had my cheat meal. B-day party for my best friend! Had such a great time! 
Cheat meal wasn't terrible, but not really good either  Some bread, some cake and some alcohol..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2003)

Sunday 3rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds
cinnamon, sweetner

Meal 2:
4 oz salmon
1/2 cup cooked white beans
2 tsp pesto

Meal 3:
250g kesella
10 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken 
1/2 brown rice
2 tsp pesto
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
apple


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey there 

Just wanted to say your wonderful.  Miss you like crazy... umm, and the rest in PM 

Have a great night with your friends


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey honey!!   

I can't believe I MISSED your call!!  My dad told me when I came home and I asked him to repeat everything that was said  "Jenny, I don't remember"  MEN!! If my mom would have answered she'd tell me everything.. 

Guys, can you believe I missed Justin's call??


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

Monday 4th of August:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 tbsp pesto
1/2 peach

Meal 4:
40g whey
1 tsp flax
1 medium grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 small apple
veggies

Meal 6:
250g kesella
5 almonds

TOTALS:
1769cals
213g protein 50%
118g carbs 28%
42g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8
- Laterial raises: 4x8
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Reverese pec deck: 4x8

- crunches: 3x10-15
- oblique crunches: 3x10-15
- That J'bo yoga thing: 3x 45 seconds  (I loved it )

*Cardio:
- AM:60 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Jenny. 
I hate when you miss calls like that  but emails are nice too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

Jenny is a happy girl today!  Hearing from Justin yesterday basicly made my weekend, week probably!  

My weekend was overall good, my parents were at our summer home, so I had some time alone to relax and stuff. My parents usually let me do what I want to, but it's still nice to have some alone time every now and then.
Saturday was gym, shopping and B-day party! Had a really good time! 

Spent some time with my sister yesterday, which was really nice. She's still pretty hung up on her ex, so we talked some about that. We tanned a little and then went shopping a little. I bougt a bunch of earrings, piercings and stuff, the store had 75% off!! Really really cheap! 
Then me and my friend Jeanette took her tiny tiny dogs to the beach to let them swim some. They looked like wet little rats when they were swimming, SO cute! 
After that I met some other friends at my friend Johanna's place. She is going interrailing through Europe for a month today, so we were all there to see her.
On top of that I made a lot of chicken, brown rice and white beans that I can bring to work and stuff this week 

Life is good!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey Jenny.
> I hate when you miss calls like that  but emails are nice too



I know, it sucks..  But the most important thing is that I heard from him, that made me really happy!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2003)

i bet it did.

hey you see those spam posts from the "horney chick" 
i swear its not me


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

I just saw it! 

It's not me either


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm so t i r e d... Guess getting up at 5:00 AM to take a powerwalk on a Monday will do that to you..  
I think I'll head for the coffee machine..


----------



## lina (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Jen!

It sounds like things are going better now!  

What time is it over there right now? Wake up, wake up!

Good for you for getting up at 5 am today!!! I set my alarm at that time, but I guess I overslept!  So will have to get up the motivation this pm to go after dindin.... that used to be my workout time in college but somehow I find that I have done a total overhaul and now am workouts work better for me.... Now by 9 pm I'm pooped!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey sweetie! 

Things are going GREAT!  I feel really good, except a damn headache I got a few hours ago  Made me take it easier in the gym today.. 

It's 7:00 PM here now and I'm thinking wether I should do PM cardio or not. Will have to eat first though. Might go rollerblading with a friend tonight. 

Don't worry about not getting up this morning! I know you, you'll be back in the swing of things before you know it! You're superwoman, remember? 

And hey, if it makes you feel better, I'm pooped by 9 pm too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Tuesday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tsp flax
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tbsp pesto

Meal 4:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
1 tiny peach, 1/2 small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 beans
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
5 almonds
1 small peach

TOTALS:
1786cals
221g protein 52%
111g carbs 26%
42g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min biking to work (Full speed  )
- PM: 45 min biking from work (still full speed  )


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

hey! Look who's here!
How's it going? Get to be the 1st one on-line to say morning, to you!


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 5, 2003)

Jenny, I was reading through your journal and that is quite a diet you are following, I admire your dicipline.  I was wondering though, what is it that you are dieting for... are you getting ready for a show/competition?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Acclu 

Thank you!  I don't really see this as a short time diet actually, but a way of life. No comp yet for me, right now I'm on a pre-cut (er, whatever that is  ) trying to put on some muscle. Have raised the carbs a lot lately. And I usually allow myself a cheat meal on weekends.
I guess I'm just trying to be the best that I can be. And am planning to fly over to the US later this year and want to be HOT!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

you mean..hotter!


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 5, 2003)

I did notice that you raised the carbs but it is still a pretty strict diet.  I like when you said "way of life"  I gotta get that phrase in my head, I keep saying I am on a diet like if it is a temporary thing....  Anyways, I havent seen any pictures of you but Im sure Burner is right....already hot, just getting "hotter."    Well good luck, Ill keep looking through your journal for motivation!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank's Mike  improving myself is one of my passions in life. 

Acclu, yep, I want to keep it clean. I like this way of eating and I'm so used to low carbs that this almost feels like a cheat 
And again, thanks, being a motivation for others helps my motivation too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Btw Acclu, you should start your own journal so we can all follow your progress and provide some help


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 5, 2003)

I think I just might!  I bet it would be a good way to monitor myself and keep track of what works and what doesnt.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah, do it! Writing down everything is a bit tough when you start out, but it is a tremendous help!  I've been journaling for a year and a half, it has made a major difference for me


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Might skip legs tonight and work em tomorrow instead. The bike ride from work to gym is about 35 min in full speed and legs will be pretty tired.. Hmm, will see how I feel when I'm there


----------



## lina (Aug 5, 2003)

Good day Jenny!!! 

Another rainy day here for us 

Hey, we were thinking of getting a Volvo... 

They have this program where you can go to Sweden to pickup your car personally.  Drive it there and get hotel, I think air for free... you may know about this program.... If we do get the car we may have to hire Justin as our runner to pick up the car! 

You guys have a Volvo I bet....


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey sweety! 

Oh no, rainy day??  We've got sun today as well.

Haha, yes, my parents both have Volovos, that's all they've ever driven I think   Oh, I haven't heard about that program!  Yep, Justin is a great driver, you should definitly consider him! 

Volvos got a new SUV that looks pretty good, my dad was considering it when he ordered his new car this summer. Not sure if he picked it though  Guess I'll know in a few months!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Wednesday 6th of August:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small peach
1/2 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
2tsp pesto 
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
1 small peach

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1.5 peach
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
5 almonds
1 apple

TOTALS:
1706cals
213g protein 52%
101g carbs 25%
42g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs, really focusing on negatives today
- Leg press: 4x8, 150 Kg
- Smith squats: 4x8-10, bar+35kg
- Leg extensions: 4x8, 50-55kg
- Leg curls: 4x8-10, 10-15kg
- Hack squats: 1x30, 40kg
                        1x20, 60kg
                        1x11, 80kg
That was hell!! 

*Cardio:
- PM: 30min powerwalk


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

good breakfst...lots of protein, good morning by the way.  It is 3am where I live and I am still up...


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

BTW  got any suggestions for a journal title???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Thank you and good morning to you too..  3:00 AM is morning too ya know! Now go to bed


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

morning beautiful  i am heading off to do cardio. will chat with you in a bit. i pm'ed yah


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeay!  J'bo is awake!

I read the PM and I've got a big grin on my face now!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

me too...even when i was sleeping last night.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I think we all have been sleeping with smiles on our faces, and morning hotties!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

morning...yes smilie faces 

only my tummy is killin me so i am sippin on some gingerale 

still gotta smile on my face though


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Aww, tummy's hurting? 

My jaws are hurting from all the yawning and smiling I've been doing the last hours..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Thursday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 tsp flax
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz white finfish
1/2 cup white beans
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
salad
1 small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Meal 6:
40g whey

+ some things I don't want to talk about  

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and biceps (weight in kilos)
- Lat pulldowns, wide grip: 4x7-8, 50kg 
- Lat pulldowns, close grip: 4x7-8, 45kg
- Seated rows: close grip: 2x8, 50kg
- Seated rows: wide grip: 2x8, 55kg

- Cable curls: 3x8, 15kg
- Barbell curls: 3x8, bar (I think it's 20kg)
- Cable X curls: 3x8, 20kg

- Back extensions: 4x8-12, 5kg plate

*Cardio:
- PM: 30min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm so FREAKING hungry today  I think my metabolism is speeding up or something..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

metabolism spedding up hey  good job babe.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, I hope so at least  Adding some more carbs and cals were probably the right thing to do.. Thanks babe


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

dont thank me....thank Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Er.. yeah?  Maybe so..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

the eggs boosted your metabolism or helped...happiness, drive, and increased cardio


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

I think you're right


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey Jenny....faster metabolism huh...that sounds good to me, I think I need to start eating some more eggs.    anyways, hope u have a good day...

Luis


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

no no no its not real eggs  her boyfriends name is eggs


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

I got a letter from my University today!! I got in!! I got in!!  

I'll start studying Human Health Science on the 1st of September!! 

 

YES, I'm happy!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

congrats babe...i knew that they would recognize a hot brainy when they looked at the app.  so do they offer that in the states


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS JENNY!!! I'm Sooo happy for you, and very proud of you!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     
SOOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by acclu97 *_
> I think I need to start eating some more eggs.


 So does Jenny 

Congratulations Jenny


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 7, 2003)

oops....I take it back then...NO eggs for me!!! ...haha  Anyways Congratulations on your acceptance!!!!!  I remember last year when I got my letter of acceptance to the College of Pharmacy I went nuts...man it feels good to open that letter and read "Congratulations" as the first word.  Well I am sure you will enjoy your studies.  MY girlfried is in the college of health science here at the University of Florida and she loves it.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you guys!  I'm really looking forward to studying this. I don't really know what will come out of it yet, I just follow my heart and where my interest and passion is. That's the only way to achieve happiness I think.  

Ack, I ate bad carbs last night..  I know I suck.. I get these major cravings a lot these days, which is SO friggin hard. Usually I just keep myself busy until I forget about them, but yesterday I couldn't..  Guess there won't be any cheat meal for me this weekend. 
Ordered Leptigen last night, hoping that might help me a little with these cravings.

Hope I'll be able to do some more intensive cardio next week. My coughing is not gone and I still feel a bit crappy. It's been 2.5 weeks damnit!!  I know I should have rested more in the beginning of this, that would have made the recovery faster. If it's not all gone on Monday I'll call the Doc..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

FINALLY  Friday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1.5 small apple
1tsp flax

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken breast
salad
1 tsp dressing

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1/2 tbsp pesto

Meal 5:
4 oz lean pork
veggies
15 cashews

Meal 6:
VEGGIES
40g whey
15 pecans

TOTALS:
1825cals
204g protein 46%
83g carbs 19%
69g fat 35%  Damn nuts.

Workouts:
*weights: Chest&Triceps
- Dbl benchpress: 3x8
- Incline Dbl bp: 3x8
- Peck dec: 3x8-10
- CableX: 3x8-10

- Superset: x3
Tricep pushdowns: 10
Reverse grip Tp: 10

*Cardio:
- AM: 70min powerwalk
- PM: 20min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

hey jenny.
following your heart is definately the way to go.
everything will work itself out and fall into place just nicely.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning Jenny! 

Thanks, I know that's the way to go.. In all apects of life


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

It is and i truley believe that, but it sometimes hurts more like that


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Sweetie, I know.. PM coming..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning Jenny, how are you????  Wait is it morning there???  I am so bad at this  LOL     I bet you will do awesome at school I know that school is my major focus for the next two years since that is all the time at the most I have left and I am now in the classes that are my major so I need to do so well and learn as much as I can  

You will do awesome babe and I am always here to talk


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Haha, none of you mentioned my carb cheat  thanks 

Pam, it's 3:17 PM here.. Will get out of here at 5:30-6:00 today I think.. I feel pretty good, just a bit bloated..
How are YOU?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

I am good, my allergies aren't as bad today since it si raining which has helped my headache immensly.  But I am going to play it calm this weekend and spend a lot of time around my house cleaning and relaxing and going through all my things because I have so mch stuff I know I don't need  LOL  Otherwise I am good, just sitting here eating breakfst.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better Pam! 
Oh and I am so playing it calm this weekend. Tonight I just feel like renting a dvd and watching it alone (well, I wouldn't mind some Justin company) and eating candy  I will skip the candy though!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Ha Ha you sound like me, I lov thinking you will but no you don't


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Nope, I'm buying a load of veggies instead to munch on  Candy isn't that good really  
Got an early spin class tomorrow morning 
Hey, let's go to Whores hangout. .


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

yeah ok


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I got mail today!! I got mail today!!  :bounce:  

He's so amazing!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

you both are amazing people


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

thanks sweetie 

I resisted the candy.. Snacked on veggies instead. AND I made my own frozen vanilla coffee with proteinpowder, coffee, sweetneer, vanilla flavouring and ice! 

And Justin will be home in less than an hour!  Life is good


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

party time for jenny!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

party for jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

he he we thought the same thing j'bo hottie


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Beautiful!  Mmm, that vanilla coffee sounded Yum   Can I have some?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

hes back hes back


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Yup!  I think I spilled some on my tummy, wanna help?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

oh jennys on a role.
we all missed you eggy.
jenny did the most


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I know J'bo  :bounce:


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeah I want to help! 

Thanks J'Bo   Its good to be back.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

I see how it is, she doesn't care if egg's whores around here but not me or j'bo     I wish I could do what he can do now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Justin, ooops, I think I just poured the whole thing over me.. 


Haha, Awww Pam, you're allowed to whore too sweets


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

I will Justin lick and I will just whore


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2003)

hey!
happy Friday!
Hey, eggs-
welcome back-
so...what's with every body smiling? I wana know....


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey, we had that "problem" with ice cream too! 

Congratulations on getting into the University Sweetie!  I'm so excited about that... not as much as you are I'm sure, but still!

Oh, and Jenny, you're incredibly sexy now  But you know that I'm crazy about you being so into fitness.  We're going to have to make it to the gym next time we're together, and go for a nice little jog.

Mmm, new piercings


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Mike.. Why everyone's smiling?? Are you just plain slow?? 
JUSTIN'S HOME!! 

Honey.. I know.. But I wouldn't really call that a problem..

And thank you.. Yup, I was trying to drag that incredibly cute butt of yours to the gym, but you were so not cooperating.. 

Yep, 3 new piercings, wanna see?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

I was tired... we did lotsa stuff.  Like visiting castles and walking in Malmo and, ya know, stuff 

Yeah I do!  Haha, you so didnt even have to ask


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I know.. we were both kinda tired. and the couch was so much more comfy and snuggle-friendly.. 

Okay, I'll work on that today..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Mike.. Why everyone's smiling?? Are you just plain slow??
> JUSTIN'S HOME!!



are you getting saucy w/ me..young lady? 

Tired, just got back from working the club a little bit ago, got cleaned up (tried to get smell of smoke off me) and ate..now relaxing until time to go home...



> Yep, 3 new piercings, wanna see?


sure! what did ya get?


----------



## lina (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I got a letter from my University today!! I got in!! I got in!!
> 
> I'll start studying Human Health Science on the 1st of September!!
> ...



Hi Jenny!

Hey Congrats!!! 

I didn't know you were going back to school.

Glad Justin is back!!

Hi Burner!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey B and lina!  Lina, I think I told you.. 

Sunday is here.. Sunny and nice! Just got a great start chatting with my love..   
Off to the gym in a few mins!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 10, 2003)

Sunday 10th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
250g kesella
7 almonds
1 small grapefruit

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple
veggies

Meal 4:
3 oz turkey
1 apple
salad

I know I've been eating WAY too little today.. Had no appetite at all!

Workouts:
*Weights: Calves & Arms
- Standing calf press: 4x8
- Seated calf press: 4x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Rope curls: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

g'morning!
man, I am getting hungry.....still have a protein shake I can have..
whatcha gonna do in the gym?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey you   Hope you have fun at the gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

G'morning, Jenny!
Happy Monday!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey B!  Thank you! Hope you'll have a great one! I've got the day OFF today!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Monday 11th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
2 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz smoked salmon
2/3 cup sweet potatoe
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish 
1 small peach
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
8 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup sweetpotatoes

Meal 5:
250g kesella
1 small grapefruit

Meal 6:
40g whey 
1/2 tbsp flax
1/2 peach

TOTALS:
1685cals
195g protein 49%
114g carbs 28%
42g fat 32%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders & abs
- Shoulder pressed: 4x8-10
- Superset x4:
  Standing laterial raises
  Front raises
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Seated laterial raises: 4x8
- Reverse Pec dec flyes: 4x8

- Crunches: 4x15
- Oblique crunches: 4x12
- Leg up crunches: 4x15
- Plank holds: 4xtil failure

*Cardio:
- AM: 50min running. Had a great run! Thought I would suck since I haven't ran for a long time, but it was great! 
- PM: 15 min biking

My workouts today felt amazing!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Just talked to the owner of the gym I had my Personal Training business last semester. I'll be starting there in September again and I managed to get the price (I pay montly to train my clients there) down to 50% !!!   

I've already got 3 new interested clients and I'm still closed for summer!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2003)

hey!
Wahoo! Good news..and a great day!
How
s things? Me..watching Titanic...
shh...don't tell me how it ends...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

YOU PAY 50%  thats CRAZY!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, Jen, it works like this: I pay the gym around 160 US$ to be allowed to train my clients there. Then all the money I get from my clients is MY money, and the gym won't take any % from that. Last time I payed 320$/month, so this is good news!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

oh yah that rent is good...i thought you meant something else


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, of course I have to pay taxes.. We pay shitloads of taxes in Sweden


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Haha, like what J  ?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

i thought you meant that they take 50% of all your profits...cause that would be a terrible deal


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

No, I would so not allow that!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

hiya jenny...i am really happy and smiley today...good relaxing weekend spent mostly with my family and baby bro...opps whore thread


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm glad your all smiley today sweets! So am I cause I just discovered sweetpotatoes!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

not yams though  your funny...so is someone enjoying their day off AT THE BEACH


----------



## Eggs (Aug 11, 2003)

Like those sweet potatoes huh Sexy?  

Going to miss you while I'm traveling, expect lots 'O txts 

You're wonderful!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

J'Bo:  no, no way, no yams!  I've been having a great day off today! Started with a run in the morning sun, then tanning at home, going to the beach.. Then having a kick ass session in the gym, yep great day 

Justin, yup, dieting will never be the same! Too bad they're so expensive, imported and all  Maybe I should start growing my own 
I'll miss you lots too honey, already do! Now drive safely, no speeding Mr.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

I want a boyfriend to pour his love out to me on IM too!!!   

Im jealous of you Jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

JB,  Yeah, he's the sweetest!    Too bad he lives across the Atlantic ocean though..   
But I'm not complaining too much, I'll see him soon..  In a few months


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

Does he have a cute brother???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Yah Jenny isnt it great having friends over the net   i love all your smilies today  they make me happy too  If we have sweet potatoes here i would send you some unfortunately we only have yucky yams  yams are only good if you make them into chips 

k hold on i gotta do something   oh yah there we go...i am good now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

JB, yes, but he's married..  Sorry sweet cheeks! Hey, I thought you had a boyfriend???

J'bo, haha, yep, it's great!   I love you all  Justin in a different way though! 
I need to go to bed, just have to stay up a little longer to chug down a protein shake and flax


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

come on you love that flax...just admit it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

The flax aint too bad, but the protein powder I've got is


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Tuesday 12th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 tsp flax
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup sweet potatoes
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
2 small peaches

Meal 6:
40g whey
1 tsp flax
1 medium grapefruit

TOTALS:
220g protein 53%
104g carbs 25%
41g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- PM: 50 min run. 
Felt really good except my calves were really stiff and that made my shins hurt a little. Need to do more stretching


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Morning cutie pie


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Ooops, forgot to say morning in this thread  Morning SS!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

Morning hotties


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Morning Jenny 

Missing you... and I cant wait to see you soon too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

awwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Aww, I miss you too honey  Thank's for the PMs!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

you two are so cute  just like our j'bo     I am jealous I want cute pm's


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i can send you pm's 
tell darren to join and send you pm's
we wanta talk to him too
i get nice pm's too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

but you get the real stuff shorty...so dont complain


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yah Shorty, you're not allowed to complain  
Make Darren join, make Darren join!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I got my Lipoderm from Avant Labs today  Leptigen will arrive later this week I think


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I wish he would, but he can't talk at work and I know he won't later cause he is never home   

etrade sucks they keep him like a pirsoner  


I am sorry are we whoring up yoru journal jenny????


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, you are  WHORES HANGOUT


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Just wanted to pop on in and say hey, Jenny.  Thanks for stopping by....I am learning the ropes quickly here.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey Cutie   I havent really achieved whore status, but can I hang out here anyways?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

yah you are sooooo slacking Eggy...you better make it up to wittle jenny jenny  i know you do though...with pm's


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, I need to make it up to her... will think of something


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey Sweety!  Haha, this journal was even named after you, so yah, you're supposed to be hanging here.. 
Mmm, make it up to me.... I like that.. 

DJ, Hey


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

What a coincidence, I like that too   Hope you have a great day today... and go to the beach if you're not working   Or something... theres alot I'd like to be doing there with you!  Sitting in the small town square sipping cider and some other stuff


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I go back to bed for 15 mins and that's the time you decide to go online!!  
I'm not working today  Mmm, yeah, wish you were here to enjoy my day off with me today.. I'd enjoy it so much more if you were 

Hey, we could go to Tivloi and go on that tower ride which almost made you pee your pants!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

And love, I like your new title


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Wednesday13th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
5 almonds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small peach
15 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 apple, 1 small green banana
15 almonds 

Meal 4: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 small peach


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

I like his new title too.

Geuss what? puter is fixed  though dont want to jinx it....seems that a certain crazy ass was hacking into it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh yes! Puter is fixed!  Was it the virus I told you about? Cause I would be so proud if I was right 

Hacking crazy ass?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

it was a virus and EX BOYFRIEND virus 

some people just dont know when to quit


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Really??  Okay, let's talk about this in WHORES HANGOUT


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I just had to say hello and promise no whoring here     MORNING


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

I so didnt almost pee my pants... I was simply concerned about your safety  

Have a good day off beautiful


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

you so did.. Girls, you should have seen him.. It was a ride in an amusement park called the Golden Tower and it went up really high and then just dropping down real fast.. Well, lets just say Justin almost had a Golden Shower.. 

I'm having a good day relaxing thank you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

justin peed his pants....justin peed his pants


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Noooo, don't be mean J.. He didn't..  he just looked like he would..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i c  you started the rumor silly


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

You two suck.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Awww, don't roll those eyes at me baby..  I might have to spank ya.. Or tickle your hips a little


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

You're pretty mean with that hip tickling... ever since you found out you've been tickling me   And you usually wait until I'm leaning against you and enjoying being close to you, then bam, get me when I'm not expecting it...

You're feet are so in for it when I see you again 

Oh hey, did you say spank


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

You two are too cute.

Tickles are fun.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

he he tickles, i like tickles, especially when you get them from being licked


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

hiya Jenny-
I have to say it now...I will be leaving here @ midnight..have an 8 hour long class tomorrow for...ethics..<ack>
Then be back here again @ 6pm tomorow...might be leavig work early again Thurday night too...
on the bright side..I won 3.00 from the lottery...I'm on my way..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

I have to agree... tickles are best when from getting licked  

Hey Burner, 8 hours of ethics huh?  Ouch!  Dont forget the coffee!

Ahem, and sweetie, I'll talk to you as soon as I can


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got better..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Aww, honey.. I feel so cranky and needy today.. Want my Justin..  Layin somewhere cuddling.. wouldn't even care where, Greece would be great, but I'd settle for anywhere.. 
Ack, distance sucks..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Okay, I feel better now..  Still miss my honey, but I'm okay..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Thursday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
250g kesella
1 small apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup sweetpotatoes
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
salad

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 small peaches
broccoli, pepper

Meal 6:
35g whey
1 small apple
2 tsp flax

TOTALS:
1651 cals
212 g protein 54%
103g carbs 26%
35g fat 20%

Cals too low today.. Need to up em tomorrow.. From fat mostly..

Workouts:
*Weights: LEGS (easy today, only had 40mins)
- Leg press: 4x10-12
- Squats: 4x8-10
- Leg extensions: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x10
-Standing calf press: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45min running


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

morning Jenny    have to go buy eggs but will brb


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Morning Pam!  Good to see you 

Buy Eggs?  I wish I could have the types of Eggs I want right now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

I need some of this:

--> Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <--  Justin


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

oh how cute where do you find all those????


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

www.mysmilies.com


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

you have the best titles and locations...you think of one for me?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Aww, thank you sweet buttcheeks  I'll think of something


----------



## Jenny (Aug 15, 2003)

Friday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
10 almonds, 1 peach


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning beautiful


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning hotties


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

hey you mooned me


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

hey where is thepicture of your hottie butt you promised me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

had no one to take it...butt i am going out this weekend with someone that would do it for me/you for sure


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey peeps! 

So, I've been a slacky poster this weekend. Sowwy. Have had a great time though, does that make it better? 
There is a Festival in my hometown and it is the best festival in the world, the whole city has got this amazing wiiiiiiiibe 
During the Festival week we have this Viking Rowing competition on one of the channels. Different companies and organisations compete against each other and my gym has been in this comp for several years. To most teams this is just a fun thing to do and they dress up and drink beer before their race. That is not happening with my gym  we have been dry paddling to prepare and we've got all the participants carefully placed based on weight and strenght. Yesterday was our race day, and we rocked  It was SO much fun to be part of the team! We won by far, but that was expected! Got a great time and are set for the finals on Friday. We only have one thing in mind and that is WINNING! There is a lot of honour in winning this comp and we've been so CLOSE for years!
After the race (after showering and changing clothes) we all, and some other people from the gym, met and had a lovely dinner. Then we went to one of the party tents (there are hundereds of them) and danced til our feet hurt. Boy did I miss Justin. My body was aching for him to be there with me. He was the one thing that would make it all perfect. 
I took the train home pretty early (1:00), the rest was going to a Night club, but I didn't feel like it. Walking home alone and coming home to an empty bed does really suck when your heart is set on a person living so far away. I'm willing to live with that for now though, cause he is all I could ever want.

Diet has not been great Friday and Saturday. I haven't felt bad about it, cause I feel so comfortable in my skin and actually like how I look. I'm enjoying the Malmö Festival  But, that doesn't mean that the slacking is continuing.. Nooooo  I figure I need new goals, cause if I don't have goals I don't do too well. So, new goal day is last day of October, I'll look smashing 

I feel a little bit hungover today, which is kinda funny cause I didn't drink much at all. A glass of wine with my fish and a couple of pear ciders. Am not used to alcohol I guess, has not been a party summer this year. More a relaxed and laid back, with lots and lots of work. I'm ready for school to start now, I look forward to it!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2003)

Sunday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
5 almonds

Meal 2:
30g whey
1 apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup  sweetpotatoe
1/4 avocado
veggies

Meal 4:
1 apple
10 almonds

Meal 5:
4 oz salmon
veggies
1 apple


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2003)

Jenny thats great to hear. Glad you had a good weekend. Lets see some pics babe  Setting new goals are a must and its exciting once you take steps towards them.

Pssssssssst pm.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry J'Bo, no pics, didn't bring any camera 

pm right back atcha


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2003)

got it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 17, 2003)

you two are so cute, and man i was a slaking poster, but I got my food and workouts posted like a good girl    So ok no more posting here as per jenny orders


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Monday 18th:

Diet still in Festival mode  will be until sat

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal 
5 almonds

Meal 2:
1 apple
10 almonds
2 oz salmon

Meal 3: At the festival 
4 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 cup rice
Ice cream

Meal 4:
4 oz salmon
1 corncob
veggies


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Girl!!! How are ya?
I think its SOOO awesome that you feel comfortable in your own body!! I hope to being saying that Again real soon! 
I'm soo happy for you and Justin!! Its awesome that you found someone who you really really like!

That festival sounds Neat!! I'm glad your having a great time!!! 

Take care honey!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Stace !

Yep, I feel somewhat comfortable! After todays ice cream I feel a bit guilty  I'm starting hard core on Sunday.

Was supposed to go spinning now, but I don't dare to. My cough is not gone yet  I've had it for over a month now and I think something is wrong.  I don't cough too often, but when I do I cough a LOT and can hardly breathe and feel like I need to throw up. It's very uncomfortable. My mom really scared me today when she told me about a friend of hers who had the same thing and it turned out to be pneumonia . Well, she's been bugging me to go to the Doc, so I called today and got an appointment. NEXT FRIDAY!! That's a long time. I will so not rest until then, but I don't feel too good right now. And spinning might not be very smart  DAMNIT, why isn't this thing going away!!

Okay, rant is over..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

hey huin good to see you online    I loved your little party weekend you are too cute


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi!
Sorry about the coughing thing. Do not feel bad about the ice cream! It probably was good medicine on your throat with all of that coughing. 

The Festival sounds like a lot of fun. Enjoy yourself while it's there!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Shorty, I know, I haven't been online much..  When I'm not at work I'm not a very good whore 

Hey Shelley, thanks!  
I'm not feeling too bad about the ice cream, but I really want my coughing to dissapear!! Am trying to get an appointment tomorrow.
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Just talked to Justin.  It feels so good to hear his voice, makes him seem a bit closer. But I miss him so bad


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Heya Jenny!! Sorry you still have that nasty cough. Mine lasted for about a month also---being bad some days..and okay others---and Its finally been gone for 4 weeks!  Hopefully yours will go away soon to, thats good thought that your going to the dr!

Ohhh I bet you do miss Justin sooo much! I'm glad you got to talk to him! How is he?

ohhh-- & thanks.. Now I'm craving icecream!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Ice Cream  i want ice cream  i am sick and need ice cream


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Are you really sick J'Bo?? Sorrrry honey

Ummm YA I'm sick too and Need Ice Cream!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey can I play? I want some ice cream too!! 

Jenny, long distance relationships are sooo hard, I have been there too. Stay strong, you guys can get through this!:


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!
hey,...what a great weekend for you!
Congrats on winning your race!
I do miss the festivals I used to go to in Europe....
hmm..good times..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey peeps! 

Yep, that ice cream sure was yummy  

Got an appointment to see a Dr today, feels pretty good. Don't really like going to the doc, but I wanna know what this is..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 19, 2003)

Tuesday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 peach, 1 kiwi

Meal 2:
3 oz salmon
10 almonds
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
broccoli
1/2 avocado

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
5 almonds
1 corncob


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

Morning Jenny. I was coughing up a storm and having bad dreams so i came to say hello before i went back to sleep for a bit  to you....oh yes and to Burner too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

g'moring, J'bo!
Sorry to hear you are still sick...
wahoo! my firtst smoch of the day!
feel better!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

here is another one


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok This is no fair it seems our girl jenny has some time off work.  I want some time off work    Ok Morning


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i dont have time off work either


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

you sound muhbetter though hun


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

GOOD LUCK At the Dr. honey!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

OH STACE I LOVE THE NEW AVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You are so gorgeus Matt is so lucky!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i agree she is


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
~~Blushing~~


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

and you are everywhere today, man you are whoring it up


----------



## Jenny (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey whores! 

Yeah, Stace looks HOT!! But I already knew that 

Went well today at the Dr. He took some blood samples and some nasty nose and throath samples  The nurse put this thing up my nose, it was really unpleasant  
But, the Doc said I was okay!  Just needed some rest from working out  And taking it a bit easy..  Well, I will, until friday! Then I'm starting again. So diet and workouts will be right on track on Saturday!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

good to hear you are ok hun, have a good rest and have some good fun while you an


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yes...rest is a good idea. 

glad everything is ok


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> and you are everywhere today, man you are whoring it up



Just trying to catch up with my fellow whores!!!
 

and I was borrrrrred this morning!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

aww thanks Jenny~~ Your a HOTTIE tooooo 

I'm glad that the dr. said your okay!! REST HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

hi Jenny!
mmmmm that peach you had this morning sounds yummers! I need to go shopping!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey peeps! 

I've been slacking on the posting  Am SO looking forward to saturday when training and diet begins again. I'm not cheating really right now, just eating less great choices  Like OJ with my eggs this morning, and a pasta salad yesterday  

Am working today, which sucks.. I'm sick of it already. They had a crisis though and I felt like I needed to help  

Cough is a little bit better, but I'm crazy tired, couldn't sleep last night  Think I got like 2 hours  Will leave early today and camp in front of the Tv


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

How come no sleep Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't know really  Had a lot of coffee with a friend, could be that..

Or that I just missed Justin so much. He is so amazing, really really amazing..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

coffee could have been it.

longing for your love was probably it...hey i got news too...psst pm


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

hey i am here chica's


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

meeee tooo


----------



## Eggs (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Baby, Miss you like crazy... dreaming about you 24/7... and having some serious withdrawals too.  Talk to you again soon my sexy lady


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

You two are the cutest things i have ever heard of.
I am so glad that things have worked out for the two of you.
You've beaten the odds and are in :
I love hearing when people are as happy as you two are...even though you arent together your in eachothers heart


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

I know they are adorable.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2003)

Aww, sweetie, I miss you like crazy too  : Only a few months now  I'm patient, what's worth waiting for...   

Thank's J'bo and Pammie  I'm gonna post a pic, it's my desktop and favourite picture of us right now..  My hair is all messy after a day on the beach and lotsa kissing


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

oh you two are so cute    You must be counting down the time for you to go and see him, have you ever been to the states????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

hehe so cute


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

JUST LIKE J'BO!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

your gonna get it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

man i am fiesty today    too much sleep man I love it


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

good to hear that you slept well  opps whoring again. 
In the whore hangout SS.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2003)

awwwwwww thats a GREAT picture of you two!!!

 
Hope you have a good weekend Jenny & are feeling better!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks ppl! 

I'm feeling better! Just came back from the Dragon Boat Race, we came 3rd!!  YEAY, now it's paaaaarty time! :d


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi girl!
That is such a cute picture!

Congrats on the dragon boat race, we have that here too. I have been wanting to look into doing it. Do you love it?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

hiya Jenny!
Boat race?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh you two are so cute    You must be counting down the time for you to go and see him, have you ever been to the states????



Oh yes I am, but there is not specific date yet.. Can't know until I get my schedule for school.
Have been to the states 3 times before, but never in Justin's area.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2003)

Saturday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
red pepper
5 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
5 almonds

Meal 3:
3 oz chicken
2 oz lean meat
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz white fish
1/2 small avocado
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
15 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
MISSED, I fell asleep.. 

TOTALS: (low due to missed meal..)
1445 cals
180g protein 51%
11g carbs 3%
70g fat 45%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Front raises: 4x10-12
- Standing laterial raises: 4x8
- Seated lat. rais. : 4x8-10
- Reverse Pec Deck flyes: 4x8

- Crunches: 4x10-15
- Oblique crunches: 4x8-10
- Leg up crunches: 4x15
*Cardio:
- PM: 60 min Spinning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Hottie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2003)

Come here and get to see all of the hotties!!!!

Hiya Jenny!!!
How have you been?
Did I read this right,you are coming over to this side of the pond???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey Pam and Dero!

D, I'm doing pretty good thanks  I will probably fly over in October, november, decemberish.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2003)

Sunday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds
1/2 cup blueberries 

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 tsp flax
5 almonds
1 small peach

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1 peach
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
3/4 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
5 almonds
1 apple

Meal 6:
40g whey
2 tbsp cream
1 peach

TOTALS:
1748 cals
201g protein 48%
105g carbs 25%
51g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Smith squats: 4x8-10
- Leg press: 4x8
- Leg extensions: 4x7-8
- Leg curls: 4x8
- Hack squats: 2x40 OWWW 

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking
- 60 min Cheerleading practise


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

Morning hottie,    Have a great Sunday


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

Yes. have a great Sunday...we all go back to training and dieting on Monday...except Shorty she is our constant


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you girls  Am having a great sunday! 

Met my girls from the cheerleading team I'm in. Hockey season will start soon and practises starts now. I won't be cheering much though, I won't have time for it. It doesn't give a lot of money, but is A LOT of work, and of course it is fun to perform in front of thousands of people. Will probably be cheering like once a month or something.

Feels SO good to be back in the gym and tracking my nutrition!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2003)

YEAY! Gold for Sweden in the womens heptathlon today! Carolina is such an amazing girl!! Only 20 yrs old and worl champion!!

Here's a link:
http://www.eurosport.com/home/pages/V3/L0/S6/E5653/sport_Lng0_Spo6_Evt5653_Sto474224.shtml


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

you are so cute jenny, I am off to eat chicken and veggies with friebnds, loves hun


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> friebnds, loves hun



is this a 'Yiddish' word?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

if you couldn't tell i have a hard time typing sometimes  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

must be the carb depletion...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2003)

Moday 25th :

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4: no protein, at coffee shop 
1/2 cup strawberries
2.5 tbsp cream

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
10 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
15 almonds

TOTALS: protein a bit low due to missed in m 4
1527 cals
173g protein 47%
18g carbs 5%
80g fat 49%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 35 min slow walk with mom and dog
- crazy shopping walk with friend for several hours 
- 60 min moderate stationary


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

good morning!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

morning hottie jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

hey where did she go?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't know but you are here so I am happy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

whores hangout


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Friends 
Thanks for respecting the non whore zone


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

jennys back jennys back


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2003)

YES!!!! Another GOLD for Sweden and a SILVER too today!! Athletic World Championships in Paris. This is a tiny country with only 9 million people living here..  We rock!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

GO JENNY!!!!!!!!!  GO SWEDEN!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

CONGRATS JENNY!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2003)

Tuesday 26th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds
1 pear

Meal 2:
7 whites, 1 yolk
10 almonds
1 apple

Meal 3:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 pear

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
1 apple
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
1 tbsp flax
pear

Workouts:
*Weights: Back&Biceps
- Wide grip lat pulldowns: 4x8
- Close grip lat pulldowns: 4x8
- Seated rows: 4x8

- Cable curls: 3x8-10
- Dumbell curls: 3x8
- Barbell curls: 3x8-10

- Back extensions: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2003)

Haha, thanks! 

Today was first day of school!  Only one hour for a brief info session and they called our names out and stuff. The university here is so nice, the building is all new and interior design is really amazing! I like it so far!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2003)

Wednesday 27th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
veggies
15 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
1tsp flax
10 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
5 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
4 oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds

Workouts:
*weights: Triceps and carbs:
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Reverse tricep pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Triceps press: 3x8

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk/run
- PM: 20min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2003)

Didn't have a good run at all this morning. After about 3 mins I was catching my breath, didn't feel good at all. Cold is not gone, my nose is rinning and I sneeze and cough. It is really pissing me off, I want to be able to work hard cardio wise again. Still feels good when working with the weights though, that's good! 

Have a first consultation with a client today. My break from the Personal Training is over, contract with new gym starts on monday! Feels good  Don't know how much time I'll have for it since I'll be studying full time as well, but I'll know that as time goes. The money will be good to have while studyinh, that's for sure


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh I am so sad your cold isn't gone but at least you are back to the weights, to me that is the most frustrating part when you can't do either.  At least you can do one of the two.

Congrats on school hun, I start in two weeks so with me luck


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

hey honey! Geez you still have that nasty cold! I'm sooo Sorry! I know thats a pain! 
Like SS said~ Glad you can do your weights and still feel good!!
Stay positive sweetie!

And Good Luck with School & your first Client! YEAH! 

Take care 
XOXO
Stacey


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2003)

Aww, thanks girls  You are so sweet  I am glad I can still do weights, but I felt crappy today while in the gym. 

Landed the client  

And pam, good luck


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey Jenny!
Just be careful and not overdo it in the gym if you have a cold..you'll take longer to get over it...I know..frustrating..
Besides...you don't wana get anybody else sick, do ya?

Congrats on the client!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2003)

I know, I've sorta experienced that, since I've had a cold in different forms since Justin left Sweden..  I think it is just my body protesting, wanting him to be here. 

Thanks for looking out for me my dear friend  And I'm so glad things worked out for you


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I know, I've sorta experienced that, since I've had a cold in different forms since Justin left Sweden..  I think it is just my body protesting, wanting him to be here.
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me my dear friend  And I'm so glad things worked out for you


not a problem, sweetums! we are a team! you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2003)

Thursday 28th (geez, August is almost over! ):

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp s-seeds
1 apple
Coffee with milk

Meal 2:
5 oz white fish
1 apple
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 3:
3/4 cup brown rice
4 oz chicken
1 kiwi
veggies

Meal 4:
1 slice whole grain bread 
3 oz turkey
1 apple

Okay, cold is worse and I've been in bed all day.. this sucks..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Jenny, hope you are resting and concentrating on school    Have a good day sexy


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks Pam!  School doesn't really start until monday, so I've got a few relaxing days left 

Hope you're having a wonderful day


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

I am I am in california now, unfortuantely darren is gone at work until 3pm so I am by myself, think I may go for a walk in a bit but just haning around right now.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2003)

Aww, I'm so happy for you  That's great!!  I hope you guys reeeeally enjoy each other  Talked to Justin last night, can't wait to make some plans of flying over. Need my schedule first though. Might go there over Thanksgiving 

Have fun sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey SS- Thats awesome your at Darrens!! hope he gets home quick! Have a great time with him sweetie!!

HI JENNY! 
Congrats on getting the client! I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

just wanted to drop in and say hi jenny...things have been kinda hectic the past couple of days but i hope to chat with yah soon...thanksgiving  thats soon and a great idea to cuddle over pumpkin pie


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2003)

Cold is getting worse. I'm just sitting here feeling sorry for myself LOL, can't get to the gym, can't do cardio. I'm so sick of this. I've been having colds for one and a half MONTH now.. 

J'bo, honey, I'm so sorry you're not well..  Please take care of yourself and feel better soon.. Love ya


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

hey jenny...i geuss we can both sit here sedentary and dying to go and train...its killin me too  but whatcha gonna do right


----------



## Eggs (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Beautiful!

  Aww, you still have that cold? I'm sorry to hear that... I really hope you feel better soon.  Dont forget to get something to make your throat feel better in the mean time though.  I'm missing you like crazy!  Theres nothing I'd like today so much as to put my head on your lap out by a fountain and take a nice nap.  Well, there are some other things, but anyways   Its still kinda hot and muggy here... I wish it were cooler like it is in Sweden right now.  Theres no beach around to enjoy our heat 

So well...  

Talk to you soon Jenny!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

Monring hottie, feel better soon, Darren is being wonderful except working again today, so I am just chilling alone again.  So I had to pop in and say hi.  Loves babe


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh gosh Jenny, I'm sooo sorry your cold is getting worse!!!!! Geez that thing won't go away!!!!!!! 
SORRRY!!!!!!

THINKING OF YOU & WISHING U WELL!!
XOXO


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling a lot better, have spent the last two days in bed and in front of the TV . Think I've seen every single tv show there is, haha. 
Tomorrow is the first real day of school and I am SO getting back in the gym as well. I refuse to rest any longer!

Justin, hey baby, yep, cold is still here. I really had to strain myself when we talked on the phone the other day to try to keep my voice clear  Miss you like crazy and can't wait to see you


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2003)

Sunday 31st of August:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
apple

Meal 3:
4 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
40g whey
1 kiwi


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi Jenny!!! 

LTNH!!!!  Sorry to hear about the cold and stuff!

I thought I'd drop in and say hello, though!

David


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey Dave!

Good to see you here! How are ya?
Yep, cold sucks, but I'm not resting anymore, I CAN'T cause it would drive me crazy! My pants are fitting tight and I can't stand it!!

Come by more often


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2003)

Monday 1st of Sept:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
40g whey
(in the bathroom in school, will bring fat source next time)

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
1.5 oz salmon
5 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
2 tsp flax

Workouts:
*weights: Shoulders &abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Superset, laterial raises & front raises: 3x8each
- Upright rows: 4x8-10
- Reverse pec deck flyes: 4x8

- Reg. crunches: 4x8-10
- Oblique crunches: 4x8-10
- Leg up crunches: 3x12

*cardio:
- PM: 35 min spinning


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> And I need to be a major whore today cause I want to break 1000 posts today!!!!!  LOL  If I keep this up, that will mean I can break 6000 in a year!!!!!!!!!



You know SS.... there is only one person that was capable of doing this.....  

Jenny... sorry I brought this out again but I couldn't resist!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave!
> 
> Good to see you here! How are ya?
> ...



Your pants are tight?  Well, is it because your muscles are growing?  Is so, then that is attractive, don't you think?

Dave is NOT doing so good.  Long story!  But thanks for asking.  Maybe I too, am on the wrong side of Heaven??

I promise to be around a little bit more than none!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2003)

Aww, Dave, I'm sorry you're not feeling good  PM me if you want to talk! 

Nope, it's not muscle that is filling up my pants  I have been semi-out of the gym for over a month due to terrible colds. Hopefully they are all gone now, cause I am so motivated to work work work!! 

Take care Dave, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

hello lovely


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

hey jenny!
Holy hot avi!
Great smile!
Been taking vitamin C, echinacia (sp) and zinc?
Hope you are feeling better!
How was your weekend?
Kristen should be back here sometime tonight. She went home to see her folks this weekend. We talked on Sunday night. I asked how her day was. "Oh great, I ran for TEN miles", rode her horse and did other things..in ONE day!
I got tired just listening to her..
oy...

Feel better!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

Jenny your avi is    your so beautiful


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey J'bo Hottie! 

Burner, Hey Sweets! 
Thanks, it's a pic from my gym's webpage, got sick of my ab avvy  
I feel better, have been taking lots of Vitamin C, but none of the other. Maybe I should. Justin has been a real nag and told me to get cough medicine and stuff, but I've kinda forgot  Feel better and this thing is OVER now, I'm not taking anymore of this shyt, I'm going to WORK now 
Geeez, Kristen really does a lot of cardio! Does she work with weights too?

Okay, I'm off to do some AM cardio. Hope you get off your shift soon babe!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2003)

Aww, thank you J!  You are so sweet! Your avvy looks stunning, but I wanna see it in full size


----------



## Jenny (Sep 1, 2003)

My Leptigen order is stuck in customs.. Have been calling around and writing email to the department of pharmacy to get it through.. Really annoying!  I need it soon..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

yeah, she is a cardio freak...she hates weights....
kinda funy, I took her to this nutricionalist last month for a diet analysis and maybe go on a program. The woman told Kristen that for the first three months, she was going to have to knock off her cardio completely so as to manipulate her metabulism purely with fod.
I looked over @ Kristen while she was being told this..
I swear her eyes actually bugged out of her head when she heard it!

well, I'd defintately get some zinc tablents and pop those for a little while to make sure you get rid of that cold! If yo ahve had it that long, be safe and kill that bug!

Have fun @ cardio!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Tuesday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 kiwi

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
40g whey
1 small apple
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1 peach, 1/2 small green banana 
10 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 an apple

Meal 6:
40g whey
1 tsp flax
5 almonds
1/2 apple

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Leg press: 4x8
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8
- Hack squats: 3x8-10

- Standing calf press: 3x8-10
- Seated calf press: 4x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min stationary
- PM: 15 min stationart, 15 min powerwalk
- Another 15 min stationary while trying to study Health Philosophy, had to sit down with a marking pen and notes instead cause it was so damn academic :grumblr: it's like they explain what could be said in 10 words in 10 sentances


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Haha, that is funny  I bet her jaw was dropped to the ground!
She would probably really benefit from it though! 

Okay, I will buy the damn zinc tablets  Started taking ALA last week as well


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

good girl! just do it, you'll feel better tat much sooner!
How is your day so far? 
I just had some cream of chicken soup..hmm..tasted good..will be hungry again soon though...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey   Good idea Mike, I bet the zinc will do some good.  She does need to get better soon before she starts going stir crazy.

Going to call about getting cable into my apartment today, hopefully I'll be back on soon so you dont kick my butt next time I see you   Well, the real reason is that I miss you tons, dont tell anybody though, I prefer it that they think you beat me    Well... haha.

  Leptigen is still in customs?  Hrm, thats always a pain dealing with them.

  Hope your weather gets a bit nicer.  Oh, and good job with the dragon boat races!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

HEY JENNY!!! How ya Feeling today??? Hopefully getting better!!!

I LOVE Your Avi!!!! Your So Beautiful!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey  Good idea Mike, I bet the zinc will do some good.  She does need to get better soon before she starts going stir crazy.
> 
> Going to call about getting cable into my apartment today, hopefully I'll be back on soon so you dont kick my butt next time I see you   Well, the real reason is that I miss you tons, dont tell anybody though, I prefer it that they think you beat me Well... haha.
> ...



I didn't get the zinc today  I forgot.. But I do feel better 

Yeah, it's about damn time you get your internet up and running  Not to mention a phone in the apartment, calling that cell is making my wallet smaller  Nah, not really 

Dragon boat race? That was like forever ago  It was fun though


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

I am feeling so much better!  I'm back in the gym again and it feels SO good!! Will start teaching spinning again next week.

How are you? Have you and Matt gone to that Dr yet?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Ack, have about 50 pages to read for school tomorrow..  Think I'll get on my stationary bike while reading them, otherwise I'll get so damn bored.

Talked to a friend I met on my Personal Trainer course last year. She's competing on the 29th of November this year! I'm so excited for her!! I would love to go see it, but I might have other plans for that week that have oh so much higher priority


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Hiya hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

what kinda plans hun


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey cutie! Oh I bet your soooo happy to be back in the gym again!! Thats awesome honey!!! 

Matt & I go in a few wks to that fertility dr...thanks for reminding me!!  

yes...what plans are more important?? Do Tell Missy?!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi cutie! answered my own question! You are going to have a wonderful Thanksgiving in the states aren't you?!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Haha.. girls, you are too funny  Yes, hopefully I will fly over to see my love over Thanksgiving.. Don't have any time off though, so need to talk to my professors to make sure I don't miss any major exam. But I don't think even that could stop me really 

11 weeks and 2 days


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I so feel you jenny, counting time til you can see him, I have 10 days, I know it is nothing like 11 weeks for you, but I understand    So how is school, life, catch me up catch me up


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Oh wow Jenny thats Awesome your coming to the states for Thanksgiving to see your Honey!!!! I am SO happy for you...
will be counting down the days with ya honey!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

i know I think you need to make a US tour, cause I wanna see you too Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

and a canadian one too  someday.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

yeah and I will join in on that also


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

ohh..another IM meet!

hey...it's...EGGS!
yo, Justin! Long time! How's things for you?

Jenny...GO GET THAT ZINC AND KNOCK THIS OUT!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks girls!  And Mike!  Ooooh, in a hurry, bus in 10 mins!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

R U N, Jenny..R U N!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

now that was funny Burner


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

MOrning hotties


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Guess what I just did!! 

BOOKED MY FLIGHT   

Leaving on the 21st of November!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

YEAH GO JENNY!@!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

That's so awesome!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

to Jenny...countdown begins


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

YEAH JENNY!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you girls  I haven't talked to my professors  so I hope we don't have any major exams that week. If we do I'll just have to do them some other time or something


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Thursday 4th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 apple
veggies

Meal 2:
40g whey
8 almonds

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
1/2 apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 slice cheese
5 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
13 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & Biceps
- Pulldowns, wide grip: 3x8
- Pulldowns, close grip: 3x8
- Seated rows: 3x8-10
- Standing rows: 3x12

- Barbell bicep curls: 3x8-10
- Cable bicep curls: 3x8-10
- Cable X curls: 3x8-10

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 40min run. Felt so good, I'm back in business!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Morning hottie


----------



## Jenny (Sep 4, 2003)

Friday 5th:

Meal 1: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 small peach, 3 almonds

Meal 2:
40g whey
8 almonds

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad

Meal 4:
40g whey
15 almonds
1 apple

Meal 5:
Protein Pancake:
4 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 6:
Cheat meal 

Workouts:
*Weights:
- Benchpress: 3x8
- Inlcine bp: 3x8
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8-10
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-10

- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8-10
- One hand pushdown: 3x8
- Bench dips: 3x10

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

morning, well afternoon for you now huh hun    Hope school is going well, wish me luck, I have an 8am class starting next week


----------



## Jenny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey Pam! 

School is going good! Finished a group project on Health Philisophy today  I'm really really tired though and think I'll just stay home tonight!
Haha, aww, 8 am classes?  That's terrible  
My schedule is changing every week and next week I have two days off. Some days I have afternoons and some days mornings. University studies in Sweden works very different than Unis in the states. We have lectures a few times a week and then we have to study on our own for the exams. We choose major when we apply, and then take a program with set courses (some selectable). So I almost know exactly what I'll be studying the coming 4 years  Hopefully I'll be able to do an exchange year though


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

that is awesome, yeah ours are so messed up you don't have to choose a mjor officially til your junior year, but some for most you choose your sophmore year, or year 2, But for I have changed 2 times.  But I am stuck now, I love it and can not wait, actually I love 8am classes that means I am more awake and ready to roll, I am just worried about traffic so I will be riding public transit to school    mucho better


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2003)

to Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Sep 5, 2003)

Pam, what's your major?

Nt, Hey sweety!!  Good to see you in here! How's things? Ready for Vegas?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

i am an accounting major


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> i am an accounting major


hmm...beauty AND brains..very hubba hubba!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Saturday 6th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz  white fish
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
1 apple

Meal 5:
40g whey
15 peanuts

Had to do lots of shakes today to get the meals in.. 

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: SPump class, 35min Body Pump and 40min spinning


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

heya hottie hope yoiu are enjoying his weekend


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey sweets!  Yep, having a nice and relaxing saturday. Great Spump class this morning  I am so friggin beat though! Guess this first week in school took a lot of energy or something..


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey! What is spump? 

Your university system sounds interesting, much different than ours here. How are your classes going so far?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Shelley!

Spump is a combination of Body Pump and Spinning. 35 min Pump and 40 min spinning. It's fun!  It's different from my usual lifting routine and gives an amazing pump  Felt like my arms would fall apart today. Not to mention chest that was already sore 

Classes are going good thank you! Finished a group project on Health Philosophy theories friday  Have monday off but will work with Personal Training and spin classes.. 

Hope you're having a great weekend too


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey hottie I see you are online    if you vver want to try some ass kicking workouts, do some of the ones j'bo has been having me doing, they compleetely kill!!!!!!!   

Hope you are having a good weekend and I am sure I will see you around.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 6, 2003)

Aww, you beat sweety?  I know just the remedy for that?  A bit of TLC perhaps 

That spump class sounds good, well, as long as you're doing it and I'm not   Probably kick my butt.. I'm glad you liked it though.

I'm glad you have Monday off, and Wednesday.  I'm sure you'll be ready for a little break from school and working on projects, I only wish I was there to spend some time with you.

You're such a hottie babe


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

hey, eggs!
How's things? How's school and new apartment, and everything?



> That spump class sounds good, well, as long as you're doing it and I'm not   Probably kick my butt
> 
> 
> > I'm with ya, buddy!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Eggs, AIM!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

Eggs, fire!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Haha, Mike, you are so silly  Aol Instant Messanger..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Sunday 7th:

Meal 1:
6  whites, 1 yolk
15 almonds, 1 slice cheese
1 grapefruit, 1 apple

Meal 2:
40g whey
5 almonds
1 small banana

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean pork
veggies

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
2 slices cheese
1 pear

Meal 5:
40g whey
1/2 tbsp flax
1 apple

Workouts:
*weights: Off
*Cardio:
- 75 min Kickboxing


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow! I just came back from a Kickboxing class! It was so much fun!! I haven't been sweating like that in a long time and boy was it tough! The instructor was great, he really knew his stuff! Felt so good to kick, box and punch. I loved it!! This will be a frequent Sunday thing for me! Some people go to church on Sundays, others go kick some ass


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Aww, you beat sweety?  I know just the remedy for that?  A bit of TLC perhaps
> 
> That spump class sounds good, well, as long as you're doing it and I'm not.  Probably kick my butt.. I'm glad you liked it though.
> ...



Haha, yeah, I need even more lovin right now after my kickboxing. Or maybe we could fight each other a little, cause I'm feeling pretty feisty  Then when I've kicked your ass we can snuggle a little  

Yep, it's nice not to have school everyday. Gives me time to work with my Personal Training clients and my spinning  Having you here would make me want to do other things with my free time though


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 7, 2003)

ok you two are so cute    I wanna talk to Darren now


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2003)

Feeling a bit fiesty huh?  I'm glad you got the punching bag, I have a feeling you'd be throwing punches at me a couple times a day.  Oh what the heck, bring it on hottie 

I have some free time too, why dont you come fill some of it up   Most of it I just spend missing you anyways.  Well, some people call it studying.  My focus tends to wander though 

Oh, and honey...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Mike, the new apartment... school... all that stuff is going well.  Its been pretty humid here, but the weathers starting to cool down a little which is nice.  Plus, its a sign that snowboarding season is coming 

Hows everything going for you?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Feeling a bit fiesty huh?  I'm glad you got the punching bag, I have a feeling you'd be throwing punches at me a couple times a day.  Oh what the heck, bring it on hottie
> 
> I have some free time too, why dont you come fill some of it up  Most of it I just spend missing you anyways.  Well, some people call it studying.  My focus tends to wander though
> ...



Yep, but I wouldn't punch you too hard.. Maybe just kick you a little and tickle your hips  

Aww baby, I miss you like crazy too! Just don't feel right when you're not here  I'm so happy about coming to see you though, it's not that far away!  Just sent an email to that International studies organisation at my school to tell them I was interested in joining  Hope that can help me to go overseas next year


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Bought new Nikes today!  And some workout tops and a backpack  Yeay!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

OWWWW  I've got huge blisters on my big toes!! One of em is even blood filled  From all of that barefeet foot work while kickboxing.. Damnit, they're huuuge!! And I have a spin class to teach tomorrow 

I'm still going next Sunday though  I loved it


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 7, 2003)

Owwwiiieee! Those blisters sound painful but the class sounds like fun. 

Don't you just love shopping!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Bought new Nikes today!



The brand type is a "given"! 

Blisters from kickboxing/barefoot??  Are you kicking correctly there, Jenny??

Spinning class.... crap... I really have to get into that again.  Now, if I can only remember NOT to take my ephedra!!!  Grrr...

How are things in Swit.. er.... I mean, Sweden?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> The brand type is a "given"!
> 
> Blisters from kickboxing/barefoot??  Are you kicking correctly there, Jenny??
> ...



Haha, yeah, Nike all the way  I bought some Adidas Clima Cool for running a few months ago though. 

well, it was all the jumping and sliding footwork on the floor that messed my toes up. They're not used to all of that rough contact with the floor 

You're slacking on the spinning?  

careful..


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I bought some Adidas Clima Cool for running a few months ago though.
> *You didn't!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 7, 2003)

I had to try and get in on this conversation but of course toooooooo late.   Well Jenny, you are adorab;e and I tink you need a foot massage


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Bought new Nikes today!  And some workout tops and a backpack  Yeay!!


a year an 1/2 later and I still pose the question:
HAVE YOU BOUGHT WRAPS YET???????


Do the blisters hurt? Can you get a sterile needle and lance them?


Hey Justin!
Glad things are working out! Yeah, I am doing ok here...looks like I am going to get that loan I have been workig on, so I will ot e workig this dead end job much longer..of course..my whorring days will be righned in a bit...will actually have to....work for a living..

The little woman is gonna be w/ yuou in November eh? Will bring new meaning to 'Thanksgiving' for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I tink


you tink, eh?

hmm..I tink I taw a ss! I did! I did see a ss! oohhhhhh,


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 7, 2003)

HEY!!!!!  I had to work this morning at the bar and I am soooooo tired since Footbal has started and I was SLAMMED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

hmmm...so..yo know how to give me a screaming orgasim?
(I love theses bar drink names!)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I had to try and get in on this conversation but of course toooooooo late.   Well Jenny, you are adorab;e and I tink you need a foot massage



Haha thanks  I can't really handlde foot massages that well, I'm crazy ticklish under my feet  But I need a calf, hammie and back massage, I'm sore!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

tat's funy! So is Kristen! Must be a Swi..Swedish thing!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> a year an 1/2 later and I still pose the question:
> HAVE YOU BOUGHT WRAPS YET???????
> 
> ...



Justin sent me some  He got tired of nagging on me to get some too, so he just sent me a pair of his  Isn't he just the cutest thing!! 

Yeah they hurt  Needle?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

good man, that Justin..you ought to keep him around!

yeah...B I G needle!
 
sterilize it...drain it!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Oh I definitely plan on doing that!!  The good ones are not allowed to get away ya know. Even if that means I have to tie him to my bed 

Noooo...  I don't wanna drain it..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

might wana check w/ a doc as to what to do...
it won't hurt, ya big baby!
might even feel better!


Being tied to the bed..by your significant other....hmm....go idea!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Check with a doc for a blister??  That is not how we do things in Sweden  I'll be alright, it's not too bad really, I'm quite used to blisters.

Haha, yeah, it does sound pretty good, doesn't it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

dam, neither Kris nor I have a poster bed....hmmm...will have to improvise...

no, I am not sure if you are supposed to lance blisters or not. I think yoo can, but not to sure..wouldn't want to get it infected...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Monday 8th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 2 yolks
1 small peach, 1/2 apple

Meal 2:
40g whey
1 small peach

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 slice cheese
1 apple

Meal 5:
5.5 oz lean ground beef
veggies
1 medium apple

Meal 6:
3 oz lean ground beef
15 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders
- Shoulder presses: 3x8
- Laterial raises: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8-10
- Seated lat. raises: 2x8
- Front raises: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- After weights: 15 min elleptical
- 20 min making my coreography for spin class
- 40 min spinning (taught it, which means giving 200%)


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2003)

Didnt want you to be hurting those wrists Jenny, you get kinda viscious with those punching bags 

As to lancing blisters, I really dont think its necessary unless its uncomfortable.  Then use a sterile needle, puncture it, let it drain and clean it up, then put a bandage on it and try not to beat it up too much.  I used to always lance mine when I was younger and never got any infections, just have to keep the area as clean as possible.  If they dont hurt so bad and you dont want to deal with them hon, they wont hurt too much longer.  Then the skin will most likely be dead anyhow 

Speaking of bed, its my bed time... coming?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

was'sup, buddy!
Yeah! Tell her!
Ride her!
(wait..do that on your own time!)
tell her!

Oh, she wants a massage to....better get busy, mister!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Didnt want you to be hurting those wrists Jenny, you get kinda viscious with those punching bags
> 
> As to lancing blisters, I really dont think its necessary unless its uncomfortable.  Then use a sterile needle, puncture it, let it drain and clean it up, then put a bandage on it and try not to beat it up too much.  I used to always lance mine when I was younger and never got any infections, just have to keep the area as clean as possible.  If they dont hurt so bad and you dont want to deal with them hon, they wont hurt too much longer.  Then the skin will most likely be dead anyhow
> ...



Hey sweet thang! 

My blisters are doing better. I put these compede plast, which is like a rummber thing which works as an extra skin. I use it a lot when I buy new shoes and stuff  It makes the blisters hurt a little less. 

Mm, yeah, I want to go to bed with you. I really really need some snuggling!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

glad that the totsies are feeling better!
hey, did yu see the thread that firestorm opened with a poem? I also wrote one..go read it!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Had to say good morning Jenny.  I am on my way to school so I will say hello and check in on you when I get home


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Morning Hotstuff! You are so cute  Thank's for checking in, see ya later 

Enjoy school


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

You feelin better?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm glad they're feeling better... I know how to fix that problem, we just need to spend more time walking barefoot on the beach and dirt paths somewhere.  

I need some of that snugglin too


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey J'Bo!  Yep, I'm feeling better. Cold is gone. At least I'm pretending it is, it is almost gone though  So weights and cardio are kicked up a notch and I feel great!  Body's getting tighter 

Justin, Yep, it feels better. After teaching yesterdays spin class I think they're almosrt popped (yes, that hurt  )under the compede plasters. As long as I keep those on (and I'm letting them fall of on their own) I'll be fine 

It's 5:15 AM and I'm about getting ready for my morning power walk. Other than that I might rest today. Will go to the gym to be available for future clients and train abs.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Tuesday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
2/3 grapefruit

Meal 2:
40g whey
8 almonds

Meal 3:
4 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
40g whey
15 cashews
1 pear
10 sugar free licorise drops

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
8 almonds
veggies

Meal 6:
40g whey
1 tbsp oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Abs
- Crunches: 4x8-10
- Oblique crunches; 4x8-10
- Leg up crunches; 4x8-10

*Cardio:
-AM: 50min powerwalk
-15 min crazy crazy biking to make it time for class.. I still got there 5 mins late


----------



## Eggs (Sep 9, 2003)

Ewww, your blisters are going to get all icky   Wish I were there to play Doc and fix ya all up


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey sweety, how's school?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi Jenny!!!!

You are kicking butt at your workouts and eating and everything you are just too awesome@!!!!!!

Now it is your turn to do a comp  :bounce:


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

Thank you SweetStuff 
I'm not ready for a comp yet  but I might be next year


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I love your avi picture it is sooooooo cute, you are the hottest litle thing, no wonder Justin is head over heels


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

You both are the biggest hotties i have ever seen...wish the three of us were able to go to Vegas together  maybe next year


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

yes lets start planning


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

YA I agree.. Maybe I can go next year toooo


HI JENNY


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

yah stacey and bf too


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah all the girls


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

YA! BF TOOOOOOO


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

You can all get to Washington in November  Just not too long, cause Justin and I do need major quality time together


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

I was thinking more like Toronto in May.
Good shopping and food.
Plus i will be competing.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't think I could make that. Last month of school with tons of exams and stuff


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I will try hottie j'bo and jenny i will send you pictures


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

JUSTIN, EMPTY YOUR PM INBOX


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Jenny...maybe it will be after your exams and so we can both celebrate


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

Maybe  Justin and I are planning on spending the summer together and I don't know if we'll be in Europe or in America. I'd love to see you all, but you already know that


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

Wednesday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolk
1 med apple, 1 small peach

Meal 2:
4 oz salmon
10 almonds
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 pear, 1 peach

Meal 4:
40g whey
10 almonds
1 small peach

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 apple
10 almonds

Workouts: 
*Weights: Chest and triceps
- Db Bench press: 3x8
- Incline Db Bp: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-10
- Pec Deck flyes: 3x8
- Seated Bench press: 3x8

- Pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*Cardio: 
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 45 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

Am staying in my sisters apartment this week. I really enjoy it, can't wait to get my own apartment. If I don't go abroad for school next year I'll be out of my parents house ASAP  It's still pretty good to live at home though, it's very comfortable and CHEAP 

Have the day off from school but have a bunch of work to do. Major essay to write. Am teaching a spin class tonight and am going to the gym in between when I'm sick of studying.
Took a nice powerwalk by the beach this morning, it was great  My sisters apartment is a 10 min walk from the beach


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

that sounds very cool Jenny!  And, Hello!   It's odd to see me up so late and ridiculous!  

I guess I should hit the hay!  Sounds like you and eggs are gonna go to Paradise Islands where it's just you two and nothing else!  Sounds like an awesome plan!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

How come Ms.Jenny gets the day off all the time


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2003)

Dave:
Yeah, you're really not the whore you used to be 

J'bo:
Haha, the swedish school system works like that. We have classes and lectures some days and some days we have to study on our own. Which we REALLY have to in order to pass the exams. So it's not the walk in the park it sounds to be


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

good afternoon Jenny (I think )


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello Jenny, I understand what you are talking about, we are the same way here.  It just depends how you want your schedule to be.  So enjoy the day babe and don't that pretty head sudying too hard


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

i think i am going to head to school in the spring to take physiology and advanced anatomy...just for fun


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

OMG just for fun, then jenny you are going to be my bio teacher, both of you jenny's


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2003)

It's raining like crazy here today!! 
Note to self: Do not wear Adidas Clima Cool running shoes when it's raining like crazy :gumble:


----------



## Eggs (Sep 10, 2003)

Whoops, I cleared up my inbox   Just like keep them in there so I can go back and read them 

But I backed um up so there should be plenty of space now!  Were you going to send me one of these?

  

Cause I like sending those to you!

How are you doing this morning beautiful?  Oh yeah, and..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2003)

Mmm, hey love 

That's what I do with your PMs too  
Check that inbox 

I'm missing you so much. Woke up this morning needing your arms around me so bad... Ack, I need that..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2003)

Thursday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 peach

Meal 2:
5.5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
40g whey
10 almonds

Meal 4:
40g whey
15 cashews
veggies

Meal 5:
4 oz lean beef
veggies
1 peach

Meal 6:
4 oz salmon
1 apple

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio: 
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2003)

The swedish Foreign Minister, Anna Lindh, died this morning after being stabbed in a mall in Stockholm yesterday. She was one of the few politicians that I actually liked and I've seen her speak many times. She was very dear to the people of my country and it is a big loss for us.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europ...bing/index.html

I'm really upset about this, can't believe it really.. 

I'm just overall cranky and needy today. Tired and have school work up to my ears 

I neeeeed my Justin and a big box of chocolate


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

well justin will be in arms length in no time.
and you two can share a box of chocolates when you get there


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Jen 
Ack, I'm so sick of this project. It's supposed to be a group project, but I'm sitting here writing the whole thing..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

thats what you get for being a smartie pants


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2003)

Well at least I know that it will be a good project


----------



## Eggs (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm really sorry to hear about Anna Lindh honey, from what I read she was a great lady and did alot for the people in Sweden.  Wish I were there to wrap you up in my arms and hold you till you fall asleep.  That wont make it better, but you know...

Talk to you soon Jenny, I hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

hiya Jenny!
why are you doing the brunt of the burden?
do the rest of your 'team' have assignments?
Hold them to them. make sure you have yours done. and be done with it.
As you know, there are consequences to one's actions.
Do your part, inform your instructor of what is going on and make sure you get your well deserved A.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2003)

Justin, thank you honey. I really wanted you to be there to hold me last night. I'm okay but oh so tired.got about 4 hours of sleep  but it's friday and I can sleep all weekend 

Burner, well, I want the project to be well and what some of the others have written is crap! So I rewrote it! We have this 5 week thing with 4 group project and I'm very familiar with the subject we have this week. I figure the next project I won't take as much of the load. I would so not tell my instructor


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

well, yo do waht you think is best. You are the one there.
just don't want to see my 2nd favorite Swede get taken advantage of!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2003)

Friday 12th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 peach

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
40g whey
8 almonds

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
15 almonds
1 apple, 1 peach

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 6: Carb up meal
1 cup brown rice
2 slices ww bread
1 tbsp butter

Workouts:
* Weights:
* Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

Have a great weekend, jenny!
did you get my story?
Send me your email addy again!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey beautiful    Hope you are doing well, DARREN COMES TODAY!!!!  I need him so bad, if you hadn't read I have been an emotional wreck, like last night I spent most the night crying, and then today I feel like a million bucks, I hate hormones!!!!!   

How is Justin, what is on the plan for this weekend??????  Keep kicking butt in school hottie!!!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 13, 2003)

Just in case you all didnt know this... Jenny is the most amazing girl in the world 

Hey baby!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 13, 2003)

Er, and I meant my Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks eggs i never knew that you felt that way about me   

i know you mean the REAL Jenny.

We miss her too  so stop studying jenny and come back here


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2003)

Aww, thank's sweetie   You make me so happy! 

J'bo: I'm here  I had cheat day yesteday so I stayed away from my journal  I bought some candy but gave it away, it was nasty  Way too sweet!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2003)

Sunday 14th:

Meal 1;
7 whites, 2 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
5 almonds

Meal 2:
4 oz lean beef
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
8 almonds
1 peach

Meal 4:
Protein pancakes

Meal 5:
3 oz lean pork
wm bread


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes staying away from the journal during those days are the best thing to do  Just dont forget about your girls


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2003)

I'll never ever forget about my girls


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi baby J  
You have a good weekend?
How many more days?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 14, 2003)

Heya chica's i hope you all had a great weekend.  I did but it is done and he is gone.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey girls! 
I had a good weekend. Relaxing and catching up on sleep. Uhm, lemme see, it should be around 68 days now..  
SS, I'm sorry he left  You will see him again in a couple of weeks right? I know how painful it must be, do either of you have plans on moving anytime soon?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Monday 14th:

Meal 1:
Protein pancakes:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam, sweetner

Meal 2:
3 oz lean beef
2 oz shrimp
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
1 tsp butter

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tsp oil

Meal 5:
Protein pancakes: (I love these )
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam, sweetner
10 almonds

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1tsp flax

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 3x10
- Superset: 3x10-12:
Laterial raises, Front raises
- Seated laterial raises: 3x10
- Up right rows: 3x10-12
- Reverse Pec deck flyes: 3x8-10

- Leg up crunches: 3x10-15
- Reg. crunches: 3x10-15
- Oblique crunches: 3x10-15

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 20 min biking


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey my dear it was good to talk to you last nigth even though it was so short, I was exhausted.  He actually is moving to San Francisco for a new job but no one will be movng anywhere for at least 2 years because of school and the lack of jobs in Oregon.  Oh well, we will visit as much as we can.

How about you, how are you?????  Party it up this weekend at all??


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Jenny!

I started doing a  new version of workouts that crosses cardio with weights and it's grueling!  My shoulders still hurt from Saturday!  It's hard to describe.  But anyway, love the shrimp/Beef combo!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Beautiful!  I'm glad you got some rest this weekend and are feeling better   Is that 67 days now?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Shorty: Yeah, I really enjoyed talking to you too   Well, 2 years is nothing. Justin and I are trying to find solutions to seeing each other too. I'm looking for scholarships to go to school in Virginia, but it is hard. School in Sweden is free btw 

Dave: That sounds like fun!  what are they called? Have you tried BodyPump classes? They don't give much increase in mass, but they're fun every now and then 

Justin  : Loved the chat today  Yep, 67 days


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm all bubbly and happy inside now  Just chatted with Justin again. He is so amazing and I just can't stop smiling! Really, I can't, as soon as I stop my cheeks starts spasming until I smile again  
This is just amazing.. It really is. Who would have thought this could happen. Just 6 months ago I would never have thought I would even meet him IRL. Life works in weird ways and I'm so not complaining!  The distance is a pain of course, but as long as you've got the love you're able to work that out. I know my heart beats for him and that he's all I want, that's all I need to know  That week in November will be amazing and I'm so happy about being able to spend my 20th birthday with him too 
Okay, I just needed to tell you all how happy I am!  I'm off to powerwalk now, though I think I'll be dancing for most of it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

heck, I bet you'll be skipping..if your fet are even touching the ground!
Glad that you are feeling so great, jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Haha, thanks Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

anytime, J!
I think I boo boo'd again w/ the GF tonight. but was minor..nohting I can't fix..me and my big mouth..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Mike  PM me if you want to talk about it, 'kay?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Jenny i am soooooo happy for you hun...you snagged a keeper 

Keeper meets Keeper


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Mike  PM me if you want to talk about it, 'kay?


'kie dokie!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo  He truley is a keeper


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Tuesday 16th:
Low Carb day

Meal 1:
7whites, 2 yolks
broccoli

Meal 2:
5 oz cooked salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1dl whey
10 almonds

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
15 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 cubic inch of cheese
5 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Leg presses: 4x8-10
- Smith lunges: 4x15
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8-12
- Hack squats: 1x20, 1x25, 1x30

- Standing calf press: 4x8
- Seated calf press: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 60 min spinning


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Jenny i am soooooo happy for you hun...you snagged a keeper
> 
> Keeper meets Keeper


hey..who is using my words? I need to trademark that one!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 16, 2003)

Morning Sunshine! 

Aww Baby, I'm so looking forward to being with you in November... you're amazing and I'm a lucky guy! 

Haha, I'd so like to see you skipping on that powerwalk   Soon


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> Dave: That sounds like fun!  what are they called? Have you tried BodyPump classes? They don't give much increase in mass, but they're fun every now and then



Is that like using steps aerobics combined with db's?  I haven't for a long time but what I was describing is something awkward.  It's normal walking but with stutter steps.  You do two reps and take like 30 steps so I guess you could say 60 reps!!! per set per movement!  My shoulder's still hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Well weenie    looks like you might have to do this gym regularaly now


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm all bubbly and happy inside now  Just chatted with Justin again. He is so amazing and I just can't stop smiling! Really, I can't, as soon as I stop my cheeks starts spasming until I smile again
> This is just amazing.. It really is. Who would have thought this could happen. Just 6 months ago I would never have thought I would even meet him IRL. Life works in weird ways and I'm so not complaining!  The distance is a pain of course, but as long as you've got the love you're able to work that out. I know my heart beats for him and that he's all I want, that's all I need to know  That week in November will be amazing and I'm so happy about being able to spend my 20th birthday with him too
> Okay, I just needed to tell you all how happy I am!  I'm off to powerwalk now, though I think I'll be dancing for most of it



Awww just reading that made me smile sooo big Jenny!!!! I'm sooo happy for you honey!!!!! This is WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Morning Sunshine!
> 
> Aww Baby, I'm so looking forward to being with you in November... you're amazing and I'm a lucky guy!
> ...



I'm a lucky girl 

I wasn't really skipping  More like walking with a huge grin


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Is that like using steps aerobics combined with db's?  I haven't for a long time but what I was describing is something awkward.  It's normal walking but with stutter steps.  You do two reps and take like 30 steps so I guess you could say 60 reps!!! per set per movement!  My shoulder's still hurt!!!!!!!



Yep, and a barbell.  

That sounds like a fun workout  But er, kinda weird


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awww just reading that made me smile sooo big Jenny!!!! I'm sooo happy for you honey!!!!! This is WONDERFUL!!!!!



Thank you honey


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

You are such a buff little hottie, you doing fire's comp jenny????


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Ss  I'm thinking of it, we'll see


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh come one, I am and hiker is, you should do it with us    Plus you will be looking so hot when you go see Justin that you will win hands down.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 16, 2003)

Jenny is always looking hot!  

Hey babe


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh come one, I am and hiker is, you should do it with us    Plus you will be looking so hot when you go see Justin that you will win hands down.



Yah, I'm working friggin' hard anyway so I might just as well join the comp  Might have me ready to do a BodyFitness comp in May. Don't reallt know if fitness comps are for me though


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Jenny is always looking hot!
> 
> Hey babe



Thanks babe  So are you my little hottie


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

hey kids!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

Wednesday 17th:

Meal 1:
Protein pancakes:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
sweetner, s/f jam

Meal 2:
4.5 oz chicken
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
4.5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 4:
Protein pancakes:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
sweetner, s/f jam

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
8 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax
Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 45 min spinning


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yah, I'm working friggin' hard anyway so I might just as well join the comp  Might have me ready to do a BodyFitness comp in May. Don't reallt know if fitness comps are for me though



Yahoo Jenny is gonna compete in May too....Shorty and I are as well and so we will all be dieting together   fun times are ahead


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey now, I didn't say that!  I said MAYBE I'll look into it  Damnit.. 

But either way I will diet with you!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

I got a new cell phone today!  Pretty good deal actually!
A camera phone  SonyEricsson T610, it's really cool


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah ... more pics of Jenny coming.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

YEAh  I love that phone Jenny, ok jenny you are going to laugh, I just ate Krispey Kreme's and I had ice cream and burger and fries and pizza yesterday, I AM GOING TO BE HUGE!!!!!!  I am starting my good diet NOW!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Good morning Jenny! I guess maybe good afternoon to you....

Shorty! that sounds soooo yummy! I bet you're having fun right now.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I AM GOING TO BE SICK AND I NEED A NAP!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> yeah ... more pics of Jenny coming.



 yeah, once I figure out how get those pics to the computer


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> YEAh  I love that phone Jenny, ok jenny you are going to laugh, I just ate Krispey Kreme's and I had ice cream and burger and fries and pizza yesterday, I AM GOING TO BE HUGE!!!!!!  I am starting my good diet NOW!!!!



OMG, whatcha doing  You deserved that honey!  I'm really not craving things like that right now, but I could handle another batch of protein pancakes


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I can't wait to see them!!!!



Not posting any pics today


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I am taking my pics for the contest today, totally bloated and feeling gross.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Good morning Jenny! I guess maybe good afternoon to you....



Hey Hiker  It's 7:15 PM and came back from teaching my spin class a little while ago. It was lots of fun today!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I AM GOING TO BE SICK AND I NEED A NAP!!!!



 i know the feeling 


Jenny....i am so touched that you feel your having withdrawls symptoms from me/J  but dont worry hun i am right here


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Jenny....i am so touched that you feel your having withdrawls symptoms from me/J  but dont worry hun i am right here



 Yah, don't you go anywhere 

Ack, I'm supposed to be studying but it gave me a headache


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Neither can you Jenny, STAY UP ALL NIGHT!!!!!    :bounce:  (that is me right now, the bouncer)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay girls, NO MORE WHORING in here


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

I've come to a conclution, playing with my new phone is so much more fun than studying. Kinda like I can't keep my hands off Justin when I'm with him, only it's a phone instead..

Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 17, 2003)

You sooo just compared me to a phone 

Dork  

I'd never do that to... ahh, never mind 

Hrm, I think that phone has bluetooth... does your Dads computer have it?  If so you can probably transfer that way.  Otherwise, you probably can send them to an e-mail address.  Not exactly sure, my cell is from the stone age (or at least 2 1/2 years ago!)

Miss you


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, what comes around goes around 

Yeah, it has bluetooth, but my computer doesn't have that, neither has my moms or dads. I've figured out how to send em, but I think it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, its pretty expensive here too!  Well, it costs like $15 more a month for that plan or $20.  Which is alot for sending pics.  One of these days they'll actually make stuff thats useful more affordable.  Of course by then all the new phones will have live video, and sending pics will be like txt messaging now   Wish it were like that now, would love to be getting pics of you all the time.  I'll never grow tired of that! 

Oh, and I dont mind being compared to the phone.  It is a sexy phone


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Thursday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 cbc inch cheese
broccoli

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
40g whey
15 almonds
1tsp oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 tsp butter, 1/2 cubic inch cheese
veggies

Meal 5:
4.5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

TOTALS:
1667 cals
212g protein 52%
12g carbs 3%
82g fat 45%

Workouts:
*weights: Back&Biceps
- Lat Pulldowns, wide grip:4x10-12
- Lat P., close grip: 4x8-10
- Seated rows, close grip: 3x8-10
- Seated rows, wide grip: 3x8-10

- Barbell bicep curls: 3x8-10
- Dumbell curls: 3x8
- Cable X curls: 3x8

- Back extentions: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- After weights: 15min stationary, 25min powerwalk home with DAMN HEAVY backpack


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, its pretty expensive here too!  Well, it costs like $15 more a month for that plan or $20.  Which is alot for sending pics.  One of these days they'll actually make stuff thats useful more affordable.  Of course by then all the new phones will have live video, and sending pics will be like txt messaging now   Wish it were like that now, would love to be getting pics of you all the time.  I'll never grow tired of that!
> 
> Oh, and I dont mind being compared to the phone.  It is a sexy phone



I don't have to pay any extra to get the settings and stuff, but it adds up on the phone bill later. Need to figure out how that works. Can still send pics by MMS and stuff though  

Miss you so much honey.. Am kinda worn out after gym and with the knowledge that I have a lot of studying to do  So, what I really need is a hot bath with my honey.. Mmm, I miss that..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Hi!



Thanks honey 

Having a good day?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats what I need to


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok you two are so cute, and I love how Jenny you have the countdown.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Haha, thanks Pam  Well, it's very motivating to change the amount of days everymorning and see that it's one day closer


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Ummmm....Jenny? You keep talking about all of this studying you have to do....you know just talking about it won't get it done.      heee hee!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Haha, I know  But I've actually done half of it while being online here too  I'm just writing two pages in Word, so I can hang here a little too 

Thanks for keeping an eye on me, I need it  We're kinda good at keeping each other straight


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeay, tomorrow I get carbs again!  I think I'll start writing macros here again, I keep track on fitday everyday.

Time for bed soon, night peeps!


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 18, 2003)

you live in europe jenny? oh man all this time i thought u and ur bf lived in the states


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope, I'm a little swedish girl 
There's no use banging your head into the wall about that though


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Friday  19th:

Meal 1:
Protein Pancakes:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam, sweetner

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 almonds
1 small apple

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 small apple
5 almonds

Meal 5:
Protein Pancakes
5 almonds, 1/2 small apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 almonds

Damn, too many shakes today. Was out of the house and cooking place for all meals except 1 & 5, so that's why.

TOTALS:
1710cals
211g protein 51%
118g carbs 29%
36g fat 20%

Workouts:
*weights: Chest & triceps
- Bench press: 4x8
- Incline bench press: 4x8
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-10

- Supersetted tricep pushdowns:
Regular grip 8x3
Reverse grip 8x3
- Bench dips: 3x8

*cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

hi sweety  i love the little countdown


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey babe!  Yeah, it's pretty motivating to change it everyday!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Good evening my dear


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i am offically bored outta my mind  and i cant wait for the weekend to start.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)

My weekend has already started  Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in 

See you in the whore thread? I was supposed to chat with my honey but his computer isn't working, so you two will do


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

how rude


----------



## Eggs (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Sexy, my computers working again!    I guess that means they fixed all the servers that got soaked during the hurricane.   Sooooo impatient  



Ahem, those two will do huh?  Well I hope they cant do everything I can


----------



## Eggs (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh yeh Oak, Jenny lives in Sweden, I live in Virginia.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 19, 2003)

damn that's a committment


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 19, 2003)

when do ya see each other?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Sexy, my computers working again!  I guess that means they fixed all the servers that got soaked during the hurricane.   Sooooo impatient
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was sitting here waiting and waiting  You stood me up, don't do that again   Nah, I know you'd be there in a second if you could 

Er, no.. I don't think they can


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Oakboy, it takes a lot of trust to make it. It's hard, but we both feel it's worth it.. When something feels as right as Justin and I do, you just gotta go for it dispite the distance. 
Right now we don't see each other often  I'm coming over in november, in 62 days . Hopefully I'll be able to go to school in his town next year or the year after. He's also trying to get an exchange year here.

But, the key really is trust. Love is just another word for trust


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Saturday 20th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 2 yolks
1tsp butter
broccoli, cucumber

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 almonds
1/2 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean beef
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 75 min powerwalk
*Other:
- 75 min Power yoga. That was fun


----------



## Eggs (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey sweetie 

Having a good day?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21286


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Jenny, you're doing great, I wish you the best of luck and continuing success.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

Thank you TGS!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm reviving this thread!   I can talk to you in here and wont have to fill up your comp journal with my rambling silliness 

Have a great day honey, enjoy those carbs!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

Good idea honey!  

I can do some self-whoring here about how I feel and stuff too 

Oh I'm enjoying the carbs  Really felt good eating em after that kick ass HIIT 

I'm in a major hurry, will answer PM later


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I can do some self-whoring


hmm..does that require batteries?


hiya jenny!
couldn't resist that one....

Hey eggs!
how's things? Me? Good...little difficulty closing that loan, but it should be done by tomorrow or the next day...

Getting ready to pay for the trip for Kris and I to Mexico! It's getting closer!

Hope all is well with two of my most favoiritist peoples!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2003)

B, I KNEW someone would make a comment like that damnit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

..and yet you posted it....

So..how ya doing today?
Me? I am counting the days till boogy outta here....
only bad part of this deal..is I will actually have to work for a living...and will not be here too often anymore....
I will lose my post whore status..


----------



## Eggs (Sep 25, 2003)

Alright, we can chat in here and you can post about all non-comp stuff.  If theres even a little bit of whoring in a thread it usually degenerates quickly, so we'll just keep it out of your journal 

Have a good day at school!  

Hey B, glad to hear things are going pretty well.  Yeah, Loans can be a bit tricky sometimes... good to know you're working through that.  Looking forward to Mexico huh? Wish Jenny and I could join you this year, but we're both busy with school and for Christmas by brothers wife is having a baby, so going to be down helping out with that as my brothers in Bag city.  You'll have to send us some pics though!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

there's always NEXT year, Justin!
Two hot swedish women bikinis..in paradise...can't go wrong!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 25, 2003)

Nope, haha... one Swedish girl in Paradise is perfect with me, but we'd enjoy the company no doubt 

Sounds like fun, and some how I've not managed to get to that area yet.  Which is too bad, it does look nice.  I'm looking forward to lots of vacation in the future


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2003)

Last carb meal eaten  I am full and satisfied  Didn't hold back, think I just had about 1.5 cup of brown rice  I could do no carb tomorrow again, haha. But low carb tomorrow. This meal plan rocks  Hope I'll get the same kind of results Jodi, Les and J'bo has 

Was really tired in the gym today but managed to focus anyway, that was good. Triceps workout was a bit weak, just wanted to get out of the place for several reasons. Might do chest and shoulders tomorrow instead of sat since my triceps won't be very sore and I have the day off. Yep, I'll probably do that.

Justin, yeah, a week in paradise would be great  Though I have a feeling anywhere with you would be paradise


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey Jenny! I keep having to remind myself not to post in the comp journals!

So it looks like you're liking this carb cycling? I am going to start it on Monday. How do you feel about it so far? How are your energy levels?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 25, 2003)

I think so, any time I'm with you is sweetie   Hope you have a good chest and shoulder workout tomorrow... wish I could come spot you a bit


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Hiker, yeah I know, it's a pain  I'm keeping this one for chatting 
Yep, I like my new plan a lot! Energy levels are nice and high and I don't have any cravings at all! I think you'll like it too 

Justin, I really need a good spotter. So I think you better move here and become my personal spotter  Among other things


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, I officially suck at making avvys  Would someone please help me make an avvy out of this pic?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 26, 2003)

Oooh, what kind of other things?  



I need to a good spotter too ya know!  Among other things...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 26, 2003)

Here you go.  You're a super hottie 

It didnt actually turn out as well as it could have maybe.  I'm not very good with these computer thingies, maybe someone else can do a better job at it.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 26, 2003)

Yeah, looking at it now its not really clear at all.

Thats one of my favorite pics   But I have to admit that I like the one where you're showing your tummy even more.  Of course, I'm kinda partial...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks honey  It's better than the one I made, but it is pretty blurry  NT and Butterfly rocks with avvys, maybe I should ask them 

Wish you could come with me tonight, that would be a lot of fun


----------



## Dero (Sep 27, 2003)

HEJ Jenny!!!!
Lets see what I can do with dat pic...


Izdat zee direction you vanted to go???

PM moi...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 27, 2003)

Mmm, a close up of her face.  I like that... looks hot in red doesnt she


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2003)

Thank you Dero, that was perfect!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 28, 2003)

Ooh, she says mine is all blurry but  that Deros is perfect 

Ah well, he works out...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh, hey babe... your diet is looking really good.  I'm impressed with this carb cycling program!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

hey kids!
Happy Monday!
Well, I am back on day shift! I will NEVER work..all night again!
Wahoo!
hey..look at your pics! way cute!
too bad y'all can't see me..I have the goat thing going on right now as do you, justin..I got mucho compliments with it...
Kristen likes it too..it tickles her..when ever I kiss her....

But I have to axe it when I go full time...gotta look professional...

speaking of which..I STILL haven't closed this friggin LOAn yet!
  
if the guy says anything other than 'I will meet you @ _____ time today to sign the paperwork.'..I am gonna have to monkey stomp his ass into a pile of goo...
(I didn't get to 'escort' anyone out of the club this weekend...still have some tensions to release..)

Did get to watch some cute femal cop slam some drunk guy over a railing..pretty cool...WE (the bouncers that were there, just backed off and laughed..was funny...
Shoulda seen this decent sized guy lose his temper real quick when this cop (easily 60lbs lighter than him) took command and control of him..and then hear him say "yes ma'am, no ma'am, aftr she threatened him wiht the mace....
I occasionally like drunk people..they offer up some amusement...

I also had to go into the girl's bathroom to get a drunk woman out. Kinda funny. I got a waitress to announce me. I also said" Male entering' as I did. I got a bunch of:
NO YOU'RE NOT!
Too late.
(Like I wana see a bunch a women doing their business..now if it was a shower room..that would have been a whole other situation!)
They woulda had a difficult time getting me OUT!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ooh, she says mine is all blurry but  that Deros is perfect
> 
> Ah well, he works out...


What can I say????
 
Glad to have help!!!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 29, 2003)

Yo Mike!  Actually I shaved the fu off.  I like to change it up now and then   Jenny didnt mind it though, even liked it a bit.  Of course, theres something to be said for being clean shaven too.  Like we dont chap their faces 

Man, I'm missing my honey.  Get to see her in a couple months though... and big time looking forward to it.  Hope everything is well on the home front bro, take it easy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

hey bud-
yep, we are good..we are taking my parents out for their 38th (gulp) wedding anniversary tonight..
I will be going to Kristen's spein class tomorrow morning..what can I say..the painful things I do for love...
heh heh...it will be my day off..I get to go back and crawl into bed for an hour..she has to go to work!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 1, 2003)

Hows the diet going honey?  Feeling more energy on this one and still getting good results?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey sweets 
Diet is going well! I don't have any problems sticking to it and that is really nice  None of that energy loss I had before you got here either. That was pretty insane though, I was living on 1400 cals doing cardio twice a day and lifting  
That's why my appetite was so high when you got here  Er, yeah, and food wise too


----------



## Eggs (Oct 2, 2003)

Oooh, I remember that 

Glad its going well hottie


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

what's the carb situation looking like Jenny?goin crazy yet?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Oaktown, thanks for using this journal and not whoring up my comp one! 

Haha, nope, not going crazy at all actually!  I really like this diet and have so much more energy than with low carb diets. Right now it's the morning after no carb and I'm crazy hungry, but breakfast will be carb filled so that's okay 
No carb days are not that hard either actually, since I know high carb day is just around the corner  

Are you thinking of trying it?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 7, 2003)

Mmm, 45 days 

Think you'll be hungry when you get here?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2003)

44 days! 

Um, yeah, I think I'll be really really really hungry when I get there  

Love you!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

hey kids!
How's things? The count down is on, eh? 
Looks like I will be going w/ Kristen to Nebraska to meet her father. (I have already met her Mom)
Kris just got her class and pool sessions done for her scuba certification, and we are going to New Mexico this weekend to get her open water portion done! she made me laugh. I alled her Saturday night after she was done w/ class, she was all giddy like a school kid! (I knew she would be)
Her father is skeptical about her being underwater, but we will take my dive tape with us (an underwater videogapher went with us on my budy and my last dive in Cozumel last year) to show her father how relaxing it is..
Other than that..am ok. Hope y'all are doing great!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 11, 2003)

Yep Mike, countdown is on!  Down to like 40 days now   Hah, just saying it makes me happy.

When are you going to Nebraska to meet Kristen's father?  And tell him to reeeelax, diving is a great time and very safe when you play by the rules.  Just keep to your dive tables and dont drink too much when you're going to be under   Haha, I'm glad that she is enjoying it though... I need to talk Jenny into getting certified sometime.  I might start working towards my Dive Master qual, have advanced Open water now... next class would be Rescue Diver I believe.  Its always a good back up job if you get tired of the ol 9 to 5!

Hope it goes well and your get your business stuff taken care of.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 11, 2003)

40 days now sweetie


----------



## Eggs (Oct 11, 2003)

Ahem, oh... and 3 months


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

hey justin-
I am going to meet her father for Thanksgiving.
Kristen and I went to New Mexico for her open water portion of her certification tis weekend. She passed easily!
I will be taking the pics I took of her, plus the video of my buddy and I @ Cozumel last December, to show her parents how relaxing and fun it is!
Kris wants to get her advanced level to be with me, then maybe we will go for out rescue next summer together.

Had a good weekend. That is a good sign...only had one little 'squabble'.
We were going to do a last little 'fun dive' together before having to get back to the hotel  and check out. I cleaned out my mask with some dishwashing soap (liquid), but didn't get it all out...after I did a giant straide into the water, it got into my eyes...and was annoying me. Kris needed some help w/ her mask..an adjustment I thought that she should have done before she got into  the water..and being distracted and annoyed with soap in my eyes..I said so...
(read 'oops')
yeah....got past that.
Ya kow...my romantic life would be a lot batter..if I were a MUTE!

I more than made up for it though....we got back to my place, and I grilled up the chicken breasts I had marinating since Thursday..then put on some Garth..(she is a country girl and big Garth Brooks fan) and slow danced w/ her on the patio....

38 more days....almost there...so..whats in 3 months?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

I should just rename this thread "The Justin & Mike chat thread"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

nope. just waiting for you to arrive....
so..how's my favorite native Swede this fine day?
What did you do this past weekend?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, we'd talk to you too if you came around   

  Nah, well ya know... this is the "Justin and Mike hang out and wish Jenny were here to chat with" thread.  Ummm, but I want that more.  Plus, we're not allowed to chat in your Comp journal, so we post here instead and keep that nice and clean for you 

How are you doing today sexy?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

Okay, I'm here 

With two of my favorite IM guys 
Mike, I'm doing pretty good! Have a cold sneaking up on me, I can feel it. Am taking these anti-cold pills that will make it dissapear. At least that's what my mom says  Weekend was nice and relaxed, parents went to the Canary Islands for a weeks luxury vacation and I'm stuck here in the cold taking care of the dog 

JustyBusty , I already told you how I'm doing  
I know, you're being so good not posting in my Comp journal    I'll come by here more often


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

didn't you just have a cold or something?
Remember ZINC! eacchinasia too!
Kill it! Do it!


Hey, your poochie loves you for it! Better than some kennel for a week...
of course..the canary islands..sounds nice...

damn..5 more hours to go..and in need of a nap...

what kind of dog do you have> I get to play with Kristen's dogs: Female German Sheppard and a three legged bull dog.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 13, 2003)

Okay JensiePensie, sounds good   Mmm, I wish we were in the Canary Islands too right now 

Hey, atleast Zeb is a really good dog and not a Chihuahua or something   Ewww 

Night!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2003)

B, I'm killing it  The pills my mom prescribed have a lot of cold fighting ingredients. Seems to be working, I feel better today  Or it could just be the carbs I'm allowed today 

Justin, yeah, I could use some time on a sunny island with you  My parents are having a great time and I'm happy for them  They need it 
Yep, Zeb is a nice dog. He's having troubles walking today, makes me hurt too  I haven't been home much today to take care of him due to school and gym and it makes me feel bad 
Miss you  Rest is in PM


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

hey! Glad to hear that you are feeling better!
now..to only get you some wrist straps for your boxing....

Doesn't sound goo for your poochie. What's matter with him?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2003)

B, I've got wristwraps, already told you  Justin sent me a pair of his when I was stubborn and didn't buy some myself 
I know, isn't he the cutest thing? 

No, doggie is getting old  He's 11, soon 12. A black lab btw. His legs are bothering him, he's got some weird disease that eats up his muscle mass and gives him a hard time to walk sometimes. Most of the time he's in great spirit  though, he's such a great dog


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 15, 2003)

JENNY.. how are you ?? goodness only 37 days till comp time?? my goodness I have been under a rock.. well just away from the computer actually.. 6 kids will do that to ya...lol anyway  I wanted to stop by and say I am rooting ya on from the side lines.. Your such a wonderful and fabulous inspiration.. I miss our chit chats.. 

smiles 

Eri'


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

no eri' its 37 days til she sees her love not the comp  comp is in May.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 15, 2003)

DER.. well it just proves I seriously need to go back and actually READ before I jump in.. ug ug ug .. I feel like a complete blonde lol.. 

thanks J'bo.. sigh.. slap me silly.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

ohhh honey I hope your baby Zeb gets better sooooon! I know he means a lot to you! Thats just breaks my heart that he is sick!!! 

take care honey!!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 16, 2003)

Yep, sent you a pair of wrist straps so you wouldnt hurt those wrists anymore   Dont want that, plus... probably make it easier to stress them when you are benching and stuff.

I'm missing you a ton you know!   Cant wait to see you... 36 days


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> JENNY.. how are you ?? goodness only 37 days till comp time?? my goodness I have been under a rock.. well just away from the computer actually.. 6 kids will do that to ya...lol anyway  I wanted to stop by and say I am rooting ya on from the side lines.. Your such a wonderful and fabulous inspiration.. I miss our chit chats..
> 
> smiles
> ...



Hey Eri!  
Good to see you here, LONG time ago!!
Haha, nooooo, not 37 days til comp time  I doubt I will be competing this year or ever, my body just isn't cooperating very well  But, I'm going to see Justin in 36 days, and that is better than any comp 
Thank you for all of your sweet words honey, I really appreciate it! Be sure to check my comp journal too, but please keep the chatting to this one 

How have you been?? Kids wearing you out? Come back soon, I miss ya!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohhh honey I hope your baby Zeb gets better sooooon! I know he means a lot to you! Thats just breaks my heart that he is sick!!!
> 
> take care honey!!!



Thank you Stace  It's hard to accept that they doggies grow old. He's been around forever and has been a real big part of my life, so it hurts. I hope he'll get better soon too, but I have to start accepting that he won't be here forever


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yep, sent you a pair of wrist straps so you wouldnt hurt those wrists anymore   Dont want that, plus... probably make it easier to stress them when you are benching and stuff.
> 
> I'm missing you a ton you know!   Cant wait to see you... 36 days



Haha, I'm not hurting myself.. Ever  Only that good kind of hurt when my heart wants you closer to me 

Yep, 36 days  Wish I could stay longer than a week though


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you Stace  It's hard to accept that they doggies grow old. He's been around forever and has been a real big part of my life, so it hurts. I hope he'll get better soon too, but I have to start accepting that he won't be here forever


i feel you there jenny..my black lab is 12..she's quite a fighter...had her since 2nd grade...but she has some sort of hip problem..i love her to death do you give ur dog any joint supps?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

I know, it really hurts  mine will be 12 in March. He's got such a great spirit, but the last couple of days he can hardly get up. Will take him to the Vet next week.
No, no joint supps.. Just some doggie painkillers


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

you should give him a drop of flax or fish oil everyday and slowly up it and you will notice a REMARKABLE improvement in his joints and shiney fur


----------



## Eggs (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, I'm not hurting myself.. Ever  Only that good kind of hurt when my heart wants you closer to me
> 
> Yep, 36 days  Wish I could stay longer than a week though



Yeah, me too... alot longer 

I think I know that kinda hurt hon 

I wonder if putting a little canned fish in his diet would help any... like mixing it into his dog food.  Used to do that with our dogs in Fiji.  Rice and mackeral   They loved it.

Have a fun day shopping


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you should give him a drop of flax or fish oil everyday and slowly up it and you will notice a REMARKABLE improvement in his joints and shiney fur


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I know, isn't he the cutest thing?


OH! He so IS! I just wanna squeeze his little puddin cheeks.....
in man talk..he is a helluva guy...not cutest thing...


How are ya! Me? I am in a relatively good mood..see if it stays with me all day...

Sorry to hear about your poochie. I had one while growing up too...really sucked when the parents had to put her down...

I've got Kristen's dogs to play with now. I beautiful female German Sheppard and a lovable 3 legged bulldog (who can clear a room with her gas..)
The bull dog got attacked by another dog when she was a puppy and had to have one of her legs amputated. Doesn't slow her down a bit, though!

36 more days? Is that Thanksgiving? I am going back to Nebraska with Kris to her paren'ts....I have already met her Mom..(she likes me) now..I have to meet the 'dad'...
hopefully that goes over good..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

..you know..he'll be looking at me as the guy who is doing...to his baby girl....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

well, I am.....you know!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 17, 2003)

And yes, he will be


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

heh heh....
..so..Dr. Larson....do you know some of the sounds your baby daughter makes?

Think that would go over well?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 18, 2003)

You're a bad bad man.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 19, 2003)

Haha, its fun seeing all you girls with countdowns in your signatures 

My girls is getting closer every day


----------



## Eggs (Oct 22, 2003)

Ahem, and just so you know Jenny... you suck


----------



## Jenny (Oct 22, 2003)

I know.. I'm sorry about that honey  I'd bring a hot girlfriend over to make up for it, but I know you're not into that so I'll just have to think of something else


----------



## Eggs (Oct 22, 2003)

Oooh, smartypants!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh, and why didnt you just ask?  I could think of a few things...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Haha, you could?  Yeah, I've got some things in mind too  4 weeks honey, 4 weeks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

hola, mi amigos!
 looks like all things are going great with you!
My girl just drove home last night for the weekend to Nebraska..
I raced to her place after work to say goodbye....

only a month left? That will scream by! 
how's school?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Mike! 
Yep, things are great 
I'm glad you and Kristen are doing good too 

Yep, only a month  Hey, LESS than a month, 29 days, every day matters 

School is getting tougher. Have a big exam in two weeks and started studying yesterday. Won't do any of that last minute studying this time, I'm gonna be prepared


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

hit them thar book!
See how goodly I speak the english?

hey um..I don't know how to tell you...but your site is messed up..I couldn't read a single word...


Just keep hitting the books and time will pass most quickly!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Haha, yeah, I think my english is better than yours  

I know, it's made for intelligent people  Your girl might be able to catch a few words, but I doubt you will


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

heh heh...I speak wonderoulsy, creatiely, even...I am known to make up words on the fly. Call them, 'mike'isms'.

hey..I dun got me som smartz..not sure  where I put them..but I gotz them!


I don't know if she knows any Swiss...er...Swedish though..hey, I'm of German descent..and only know a couple words..and I've been there, even!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh really, you speak German? Ich heisse Jenny und ich komme aus Schweden. Mein freund Mike ist ein bischen dumm, aber er gefällt mir trotzdem! 

aaaw, she doesn't know any swedish? That's sad, she needs to get in touch with her roots damnit!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh really, you speak German? Ich heisse Jenny und ich komme aus Schweden. Mein freund Mike ist ein bischen dumm, aber er gefällt mir trotzdem!



TRANSLATION:
My name is Jenny and I am from Sweden. My friend Mike is really smart and a great guy.

Her roots are brunette...

I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

That was so not the right translation 

Her roots are brunette  You've been drinking too much coffee again Mike 
Hey, how's the business going btw? And diet/workouts?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That was so not the right translation
> 
> Her roots are brunette  You've been drinking too much coffee again Mike
> Hey, how's the business going btw? And diet/workouts?



hey..it works for me!


How did you know I just had a cup of coffee??
 

Business...yeah....kinda slow right now....working on things...will keep you informed..
Workouts are ok..diets..hm...that's also a work in progress....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

WoW 29 days!! Yeah JennY!! I know you two can't wait to see each other!  

Hope your pooch gets to feeling better sooooooon!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

hiya stacey!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Stace  
So good to see you in here!  I know, 29 days is nothing! We are both so excited we're ready to burst  

Doggie had surgery today! Just a small thing on his foot, but he wears this giant cone collar! He looks so cute  I'm going to take a pic for you all 

How are you?  Cruise is getting closer!! Yay!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm just a lil excited myself  

Haha, awww. well give Zeb a doggy treat for me and tell him that Justin said hi


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace
> So good to see you in here!  I know, 29 days is nothing! We are both so excited we're ready to burst
> 
> ...



Hey sweetie!!!! I had to come in and check on how my friend and her honey are doing!!! 29 days will fly!!!! I bet you guys are about to burst..lol!!! Ya'll are TOO cute!! 

Awwww give Zeb a kiss for me!!! I hope he gets better soon!!

Yep- Cruise is in 25 days~ CAN'T Wait!! I have been tanning& working hard!  (well except this week-- I have a Processing class after work every night (tonights the last night) and I have been getting home at 10pm!

Take care of Zeb!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Aww, thanks Stace  

That cruise sounds SO great! I bet your friend is excited too! You are going to look HOT and we need pics  Don't worry about not working out after those processing classes, as long as your diet is good a couple of rest days won't hurt you 

How's work? Have you figured anything new out yet? 

And how's Matt? Are you guys doing good? He must be jealous of you going on a cruise with your girlfriend, two hotties on a boat 

Thanks honey, Zeb is sleeping now and doing good


----------



## Eggs (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to hear your puppy is doing well   Have a good day honey


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, thanks Stace
> 
> That cruise sounds SO great! I bet your friend is excited too! You are going to look HOT and we need pics  Don't worry about not working out after those processing classes, as long as your diet is good a couple of rest days won't hurt you
> ...



Hey sweetie~ oh I'm sooo happy to hear that Zeb is doing good!! yeah!! (Sending more get well vibes~~~~)

YES--My friend and I are both SO excited!!  Well My diet has been beyond perfect, my abs look great--and I am doing squats in the bathroom everytime I go
 Believe it or not my bootie looks better than ever!!!!! I swear- 

Works okay I guess ~ thanks for asking!!
Nope- Matts not jealous of the cruise at all!!! Hes going Hunting in Missouri for 2 wks when I'll be at the cruise--so hes excited about seeing his family, and hunting!

I'm glad that you and your honey are doing good!! NOT TO MUCH LONGER!! YEAH!!!!
Have a wonderful weekend girlie!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 26, 2003)

Haha, well ya know Stacey... the time is ticking by.  Not always as fast as I'd like though... wish I could just skip forward 25 days


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey sweetie~ oh I'm sooo happy to hear that Zeb is doing good!! yeah!! (Sending more get well vibes~~~~)
> 
> YES--My friend and I are both SO excited!!  Well My diet has been beyond perfect, my abs look great--and I am doing squats in the bathroom everytime I go
> ...



Hey Stace! 

How was your weekend?
Yay, body is looking HOT!  I'm so happy for ya honey! WE NEED PICS!!  Please take some pics on the cruise and send to Ann, we all wanna see you and the Bahamas 
Haha, squats in the bathroom, I might have to try that  You are too cute 

Oh okay, two separate vacations for you then! I bet you wish you could take Matt with ya to the cruise too though  I know I wouldn't want to go on a cruise without Justin 

Have a great day


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, well ya know Stacey... the time is ticking by.  Not always as fast as I'd like though... wish I could just skip forward 25 days



Me too honey


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

hiya!
How was your weekend? Mine? Was ok..just worked and kicked back.
Didn't get much done...not very productive this weekend. (It was c-c-old out! Damn! I had to wear a jacket!)
So...I wear a sweater over a t-shirt this morning..and it is supposed to be in the 70's..go figure..
I took off the sweater and just wearing a t-shirt..hopefully, no one gives me any grief over it..

How's classes going for both of you!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Mike, classes are going well... its getting a bit chilly here now too.  Need my little snow bunny to come keep me warm


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

it snowed 2 inches @ my parents place on Saturday morning...I think this winter stuff is on its way....

heh heh..that's my 'job' at night (keeping her warm)...I am a human furnace...at least I have purpose!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, its always good to have a purpose bro...

I'm really looking forward to getting some now down here and doing some boarding.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

I hope it will be a good season!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, its supposed to be from what the Farmers Almanac is saying   We'll see.. I could use some time in the snow for sure.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> 
> How was your weekend?
> ...



Hey darlin!!! I'm sorry I first now saw this!!!!! 

Yes, I am seeing small changes in my body, slowly (Hard to change the legs my Granny gave me..but I'm working on it!!)

I WILL Definately take LOTS of pictures in The Bahamas--and will mail to Ann!!  OH I am taking pictures of me before I leave--just in case I gain 5lbs eating buffet food...lol!!

Yep I always do Pile' squats & reg. squats in the bathroom--I'm a goober!! you should try it sometime--feels cool! LoL

I do wish that Matt was going with me on the cruise--but If I waited for that day to come, it would never happen--since he uses all of his vacation time for his trips to Missouri every November!

Hope your doing great!!!!!

Not much longer and you will be in Justin's arms


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

hiya stacey!
what?!?! your hubby would rather go and be all stinky and kill bambi in the woods..than be in paradise with his hot, practically nekkid wife? He needs a good talking  to..


hey kids! How's things? Beyond the money..all good here. Are y'all doing anything for Halloween? I am working..go figure. Kristen is dressing up as a prate's wench. She will be going with two of her girlfriends are going to be going out on the town...


----------



## Eggs (Oct 31, 2003)

There is something terribly wrong with spending your vacation hunting animals and not cuddling with your lady.    Ah well, to each his own they say.

Mike, went out and did a little dancing tonight.  Called it an early night so I dont throw off my sleep too much, and I have to work at noon tomorrow so came back rather early.  Glad I did though, time to grab a protein shake and hop in the sack for some serious sleep.

Stacey, yeah... not too long until Jenny is here in my arms!


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

Hej Jenny!!!



Oh and HI Burner(I know you will stop over...)
Did you find the pic I was talking of?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

yo, Dero!
yeah, I saw that the other day..pretty good!

The club was off the hook lastnight. Too packed. I dind't have too many problems. 
Did get sort of a compliment lastnight..
One of my regulars, a cute little blonde was having difficulties with guys / people messing with her or her costume. I stepped up to her to talk for a minute (this was at closing time)
There was a couple other guys in close proximity, I think maybe the one was interesed in her. Wll, when I walked up, she put her arm around my waist and hugged me. We talked like this for a few moments, then I turned her towards another part of the club so she could find her cousin. I guess that one guy wasn't pleased I 'took his woman' and guess he was saying something to his friend. All I heard from behind me was:
Naw man, that guy is huge!
true story.
I wish I were huge...but it sounded cool..


Hiya Jenny! How was spin class?


----------

